# Schwedenplaner 2017



## Back-to-nature (20. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Schwedenfans! 

Ich denke, es ist an der Zeit den Schwedenplaner für 2017 einzustellen.

Wer bei der Ferienhaussuche noch eine gewisse Auswahl haben will, sollte eh dazu tun. Gerade bei Novasol zeigt die Frühbuchaktion mit kostenlosem Rücktritt bis 30.11 entsprechend Wirkung. Auch wird der Norden immer mehr als Alternative von den "Mittelmeerurlaubern" als  sicheres Reiseziel weit ab von Krieg und Terror entdeckt...

Wen zieht es wann wohin in Sverige?
Evtl. ergeben sich ja wieder gemeinsame Angeltrips von Boardies...

Mach ich mal den Anfang...

Ab dem 3. Juni bin ich mit meiner Familie die zwei Wochen über Pfingsten am Bolmen. Hier ist natürlich der Zander Zielfisch Nummer eins. Wir haben dort eins der drei neu gebauten Ferienhäuser ganz in der Nähe der Fähre auf Bolmsö zum Einführungspreis gebucht.

Immer Sommer werden wir ab dem 12. August drei Wochen in der Nähe von Ed am Kornsjö an der Grenze zu Norwegen verbringen.

Grüße aus Bayern!

Hannes

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bronni (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo Schwedenfans,

  wir sind Ende Mai bis Anfang Juni für zwei Wochen am Asnen. Wir haben ein Haus direkt am See mit allem Zip und Zapp gebucht. Wir sind schon sehr gespannt, da unser letzter Urlaub am Asnen schon Jahre zurück liegt. Damals haben wir nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten gute Hechte gefangen, hoffen wir mal, dass uns die Erfahrungen aus der Vergangenheit helfen werden. Ich werde wie immer berichten.

  Bis denne


----------



## Nelearts (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Tja, wieder rückfällig geworden.
10.06 bis 01.07 wieder am Verbotenen See oder auch Lake Donkey genannt, Gruß nach GE.
Nach einem schwachen Mai/Juni 2016 wegen zu hoher Temperatur sowohl Wasser als auch Luft und so gut wie keinem Wind und einem genau so ausgeartetem September dort, wird nächstes Jahr der nächste Versuch gestartet.
Obwohl, für mich war Sept. 16 ausreichend. An 3 Angeltagen, jeweils ca. 4h, insgesamt 4 Hechte u. 2 Zander. Allerdings alles im Tieferen Bereich und auf Köfi.
Aber Angeln ist nicht alles im Leben, Schweden hat viel zu bieten.
Also auf ein Neues in 2017!
Viel Erfolg allen Schwedenfahrern,
Nelearts#6


----------



## grumic81 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo,

wir sind Anfang August 2 Wochen am Kösen :q

Plan ist das Fischen vom Kajak auf alles was sich so räubre schimpft. Aber auch Urlaub mit der ganzen Familie.

Freu mich schon wie Sau, und das Tackle ist eigentlich auch schon startklar.

@Hannes
Ich war am Bolmen schon ganz in der Nähe von da. Grundsätzlich schön und halbstarke Zander gibt es auch jede Menge. Wir hatten am meisten Erfolg an der Kanten mit tief laufenden Wobblern. Rapala Deep Tail Dancer und Salmo Pearch in Barsch Design. Bessere Fische hatten wir nur weit oberhalb von Bolmsö. Wir waren mit unserem 5 PS Yamaha leider etwas untermotoriesiert für noch weitere Entfernungen |rolleyes

Gruß Mike


----------



## arcidosso (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hej Holger, 

ich habe dir eine PN geschickt. Gruß,  Udo +


----------



## ellobo11 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo Leute,

Für uns geht es (Kumpel und Ich) vom 22.Juni-4.Juli an den Kolovesi (Südsavo, Finnland),anreise mit dem Flugzeug nach Helsinki dann weiter per Bus nach Savonlinna,wie es aussieht sind wir dann so gegen 22Uhr da etwas spät um zu starten also pennen in Savonlinna,nächsten Tag mit dem Bus nach Enonkoski da einkaufen(Reis,Nudeln,Bier usw),da werden wir von unserem Kanuvermieter eingesammelt der bringt uns dann zum Kolovesi wo wir dann fast 2Wochen mit Kanu und Zelt unterwegs sind,hm Zielfisch keine Ahnung das hier hab ich aus dem Netz -

" Zu den häufigsten Fischarten der Gewässer zählen u. a. Seeforelle, Hecht, Zander, große Maräne und Barsch. Dem Angler gehen aber auch seltene Beutefische wie Binnenlachs, Saimaa-Saibling und Äsche an den Haken."

Also irgend etwas sollten wir da schon fangen denk ich,denn immer nur Reis oder Nudeln naja 2 Wochen ist das nicht gerade der Hit.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## arcidosso (30. November 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hej Holger, heute konnte ich für den September 2017 buchen. Natürlich Sirkön. Mal schauen, ob ich im Juni irgendwie frei bekomme, sieht allerdings nicht gut aus. Gruß   Udo +


----------



## Nelearts (30. November 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hej Udo,
bei mir genau umgekehrt, leider. Juni ist ja nun fix. Aber für September sieht es momentan schlecht aus. Naja, noch 9 Jahre, dann die ewige Freizeit.


----------



## Nelearts (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Allen Schwedenfans frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch in 2017!
Viel Erfolg beim nächsten "Angriff" und hoffentlich wieder viele schöne Erlebnisse.
Nelearts


----------



## inextremo6 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hallo  Leute,
 ich bin begeisterter Aalangler und seit mehreren Jahren auch an den erlaubten Gewässern(für Aal)in Südschweden unterwegs.
 Mir fehlen noch Erfahrungen am Asnen, deshalb meine Frage.
 Lohnt es sich am Asnen bei durchschnittlicher Witterung schon im Mai gezielt auf Aal zu angeln, bzw. im Spätherbst, also September/Okt.
 Kann jemand die durchschnittlichen Wassertemperaturen für Mai und September benennen.
 Waere für jede Info dankbar

 Gruss INEX


----------



## arcidosso (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hej _Inex, 

natürlich kannst Du in den genannten Monaten den Aalen nachstellen und auch fangen. Die Durchschnittstemperaturen liegen bei 15/20 Grad. Im Mai läuft der Aal hervorragend an, ab Mitte September wird es aber merklich ruhiger. Im Oktober habe ich keine Aale mehr fangen können. Köder waren immer kleine Fischchen, Ukeleis und Rotaugen, für die Posen- aber auch Stellfischerei.
Ansonsten, die sog. "Schwedenfischerei" ist die Gleiche, die auch in Deutschland praktiziert wird.


----------



## inextremo6 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Herzlichen Dank fuer die prompte Antwort,
 genau auf meine Frage und nicht.....darf man Aale fangen???
 Naja mal schauen ob ich fuer dieses Jahr anfang September noch eine Huette mit Boot bekomme.
 Gruss INEX


----------



## diaryofdreams (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

hi inextremo,
ich war letztes Jahr im Juni am Asnen. Die Aale liefen zu dieser Zeit perfekt. Mit kleinem totem Köderfisch an einer Pose habe ich fast jede Nacht eine Schlange erbeutet..... leider .... wollte eigentlich auf Zander 
Viel Spaß am Asnen und viel Erfolg !!


----------



## arcidosso (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hej Thomas, 

schon etwas geplant für den Schwedensommer 2017 ?


----------



## inextremo6 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Hi Diaryofdreams,
danke für die Info,
ja so unterschiedlich sind die Prioritäten,
mein Stammgewaesser in Schweden ist eigentlich der Bolmen
und da ist es genau umgekehrt.
Die Zander sind dort für mich in der Nacht auf Köderfisch eine große Plage, die bringen mit zuviel Unruhe beim Angeln.
Biss auf Biss und alle Größen vertreten, selbst auf Wurm haben die Zander gebissen.Musste in 2 von 7 Nächten die Stelle wechseln, weil mir das Anglen einfach zu chaotisch war. Gruss INEX


----------



## buzzypuster (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2016*

Guten Abend Leute,

ich bin zurzeit am planen meines (ersten) Schweden-Aufenthaltes. Ich würde gerne 7-10 Tage in Südschweden verbringen. 
Wir sind 6-7 Leute und möchten gerne ein Haus für 6-8 Personen mieten, welches möglichst Nahe an einem Gewässer steht (toll wäre natürlich die unmittelbare Nähe, also unter 150m). 
Die Gegend sollte etwas ruhiger sein, wir möchten gerne entspannen und die Natur genießen. 
Das Haus sollte mindestens ein Boot beinhalten. 
Auf die Ausstattung werde ich nicht eingehen, ich denke mal jeder weiß was ich meine wenn ich "Durchschnittsausstattung" sage. Eine Möglichkeit zum Grillen sollte auf jeden Fall vorhanden sein. Toll wäre auch eine Sauna, ist aber kein muss. 
Die Angler unter uns möchte alle auf Raubfische gehen, am besten an ein Gewässer das Hecht, Zander und Barsche beinhaltet. Rapfen, Forelle, Döbel und was es da noch gibt muss nicht sein, wäre aber auch sehr nett. Ich habe bereits die ganzen Suchmaschinen verwendet aber vielleicht hat hier jemand noch einen "Geheimtipp" für mich. 

Ich würde mich sehr über den ein oder anderen Tipp freuen! 


Liebe Grüße,

Paul


Edit: Der Zeitraum ist aufgrund der schulpflichtigen Mitreisenden der August.


----------



## hspecht74 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo, ich fahre ab Mitte Juli für 2 Wochen mit der Familie an den Bolmen, genauer gesagt an den südlichen Ausläufer des Bolmen bei Skeen (Haus: SSFTurist 5752). Das Haus liegt direkt am Wasser, dort wo der Bolmen in den Bolmån übergeht. Über diesen Abschnitt des Bolmen findet man allerdings recht wenige Informationen was das Angeln anbetrifft. Insgesamt scheint der Teil des Sees eher flach zu sein... Falls also schonmal jemand von euch in der Ecke war würde ich mich über ein paar Infos riesig freuen! 
Viele Grüße,
Hinrich


----------



## grumic81 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo,

ich kenne die Ecke am Bolmen auch nicht, war bisher nur um Bolmsö unterwegs. Grundsätzlich gilt für den Bolmen, ein gut motorisiertes Boot mit Echolot und GPS ist Pflicht.

Selten ist der Platz direkt vor dem Ferienhaus auch der beste zum angeln.

Gruß Mike


----------



## arcidosso (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hej, 

ein kleiner Tipp für 2017. 
Einige Geldscheine werden zum 30.06. d.J. ungültig. In den Bankenforen sind diese aufgelistet. Entweder in Schweden/ Deutschland umtauschen, oder ... wie auch immer. 
Zwischenzeitlich ist die Kartenzahlung Standard in Schweden, Barzahlung die Ausnahme. Tanken ist nach meinem Stand ausschließlich mit Kartenzahlung möglich. 
Die Kartenzahlung ist mE auch günstiger, da Umtauschgebühren  entfallen.
Ich wollte, ich müsste schon wieder mit der Karte zahlen. Dann wäre ich nämlich schon wieder dort oben.


----------



## Südschwedenfan (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo Hinrich;

Vieleicht kann Dir hier jemand nen Tipp geben.??

http://www.angelfreunde.bolmen-schweden.de/

Gruss;

Jürgen


----------



## Jose (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

ich habe mal die 2017er posts aus Schwedenplaner 2016 hier rübergeholt und dort ein schloss vorgehängt


----------



## hspecht74 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Danke für den Hinweis - das kannte ich nicht gar nicht.


----------



## Kietze (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Zwischenzeitlich ist die Kartenzahlung Standard in Schweden, Barzahlung die Ausnahme. Tanken ist nach meinem Stand ausschließlich mit Kartenzahlung möglich. 

Jain, es hängt von den Tankstellen ab. Abseits der Hauptverkehrswege stehen fast nur noch Zapfsäulen mit Automat. Dort funktioniert es nur mit Karte. 
An den Autobahnen und hauptverkehrswegen sind noch Tankstellen wie in Deutschland. Dort funktioniert noch beides.
In den Supermärkten wird Karte favorisiert, was teilweise so weit geht, dass kein Bargeld mehr angenommen wird und nur Karte funktioniert.


----------



## diaryofdreams (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

@arcidosso
Hi Udo,
ich werde dieses Jahr nicht nach Schweden fahren, uns verschlägt es dieses Jahr nach Südnorwegen (Bugdøy). Mal schauen was am Meer so geht )

@inextremo6
Ich denke den Bolmen werde ich mir auch mal anschasuen .... 2018 .. oder 2019


----------



## arcidosso (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



diaryofdreams schrieb:


> @arcidosso
> Hi Udo,
> ich werde dieses Jahr nicht nach Schweden fahren, uns verschlägt es dieses Jahr nach Südnorwegen (Bugdøy). Mal schauen was am Meer so geht )
> 
> ...



Hej Thomas, 

danke für die Nachricht. Norwegen ..., es reizt mich auch. Allerdings weniger die See, sondern die Seen im Innern des Landes. Die See selber ist mir zu hart.
Der Asnen soll mich dieses Jahr erneut sehen, allerdings erst im September 2017. Vorher ist, aus beruflichen Gründen meiner Frau, kein Termin frei.
Ich muss auf jeden Fall noch einmal hoch, denn im September 2016 hat mir der Asnen eine Niederlage bereitet . Dieses Jahr erfolgt dies Revanche.
Viel Spaß Dir und allen die Dich begleiten. 
Viel Erfolg und lass bitte von Dir hören. 

Viel Grüße in den Schwarzwald           Udo +


----------



## renrök (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Dieses Jahr geht es zur Abwechselung mal nicht an einen See sondern an einen Fluss.
Momentan haben wir den Lagan auf dem Schirm.


----------



## kaipiranja (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



Kietze schrieb:


> In den Supermärkten wird Karte favorisiert, was teilweise so weit geht, dass kein Bargeld mehr angenommen wird und nur Karte funktioniert.


 
 ...bei welchem Supermarkt hast du die Erfahrung gemacht das sie gar kein Bargeld mehr annehmen ?


----------



## zokker (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> ...bei welchem Supermarkt hast du die Erfahrung gemacht das sie gar kein Bargeld mehr annehmen ?



Ach, ist doch Quatsch ... er hat bestimmt nur an der falschen Kasse gestanden ...|rolleyes


----------



## renrök (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Im ÖPNV ist allerdings NUR noch Kartenzahlung möglich.
Mir wurde von einer Busfahrerin gesagt, dass nach ein Reihe von Überfällen die Bargeldzahlung abgeschafft wurde.
Also habe ich letztes Jahr für eine Fahrt von umgerechnet etwa 1,50€ mit Kreditkarte gezahlt.


----------



## gehawe (1. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Gerade den Flug gebucht: 2 Tage Angeln bei Eksjö Ende April |wavey:
Mal sehen, ob sich die Hechte ärgern lassen. 

Solgen, Bellen, Bodasjön #6

Grüße
Gerhard


----------



## Jens76 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Oh, schöner Trööt!

Am 08. April geht's auch zu zwot hoch, Blekinge/Ronneby.
Ist der erste Schweden-Trip. Wir wollen uns auf die inneren Schären beschränken und uns mit Hecht und Barsch verlustieren.

Kennt sich dort jemand aus, und hat noch ein unbedingtes "MUST" für mich?
Außerdem würden wir gerne einen oder zwei Tage für Lachsartige opfern. Gibt es dort ein schickes Salmoniden-Gewässer? Fliessend oder still ist gleich, sollte nur vom Ufer befischbar sein.

Grüsse!
JB


----------



## sunrise137 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Oh, schöner Trööt!
> 
> Am 08. April geht's auch zu zwot hoch, Blekinge/Ronneby.
> Ist der erste Schweden-Trip. Wir wollen uns auf die inneren Schären beschränken und uns mit Hecht und Barsch verlustieren.
> ...



Tolle Gegend,
viel Erfolg! Ich war schon oft in Garnanäs, fische immer Richtung Ronneby.
Gummifisch geht da sehr gut, um diese Zeit flache Buchten suchen!

Besorgt euch eine ordentliche Seekarte oder besser noch was elektronisches.
Es gibt dort sehr viele Untiefen, auch da wo es nicht so aussieht.
Trotzdem keine Panik.
Wetterbericht im Auge behalten, die Ecke ist sehr windanfällig.
Welches Boot habt ihr?

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## Jens76 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Danke!

Tragbares Echolot-GPS System ist dabei.
Boot: 14 Fuß, 5PS, mehr weiß ich nicht. sollte aber für ufernahes Angeln tun.

Kennst Du eine Bezugsquelle für Seekarten in dem Bereich?

Köder ist einfach alles dabei, was so im Keller rumliegt! ;-)


----------



## moench1605 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Außerdem würden wir gerne einen oder zwei Tage für Lachsartige opfern. Gibt es dort ein schickes Salmoniden-Gewässer? Fliessend oder still ist gleich, sollte nur vom Ufer befischbar sein.



Da liegt die Mörrum gleich um die Ecke. Sieht ziemlich cool aus. Bin da letztes Jahr im August einige Meter am Ufer entlang gelaufen und hab jede Menge Fische springen sehen. Habe es selbst aber nicht versucht, war zu geizig für die Tageskarte

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## sunrise137 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Tragbares Echolot-GPS System ist dabei.
> Boot: 14 Fuß, 5PS, mehr weiß ich nicht. sollte aber für ufernahes Angeln tun.
> ...



Sorry,  ich will dir keine Angst machen.

Aber mit dem Boot musst du wirklich aufs Wetter achten. Bei gutem Wetter kommst du damit überall hin. Aber bei Wind und Welle sind 5 PS eng! 
Falls das Boot nix taugt, kannst du hier mieten: www.fishingcamp.se 
Jörgen hat Boote bis 20 PS.
Ich empfehle auf jeden Fall automatische Schwimmwesten mitzunehmen, da habt ihr beim Spinnfischen mehr Bewegungsfreiheit. 

Zur Orientierung habe ich  ein Garmin Colorado, das funktioniert mit Seekarten. Das Oregon geht auch. Seekarten gibts gebraucht in der Bucht, die Geräte auch. Neuere haben die Marinefunktionen nicht immer. Die Geräte können auch openseamap. Zur groben Orientierung drucke ich mir einfach google earth aus.
Vorteil der Garmingeräte ist die Trackfunktion, damit kommt ihr auch bei Dunkelheit und Nebel zurück.

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## Jens76 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Moin,

der Anbieter vermietet aber auch Boote der gleichen Kategorie, muss dann wohl auch in gewissem Rahmen tauglich sein. Wir werden sehen.

Kann man so ne Weste denn auch irgendwo für ne Woche borgen?

Ich bin heiss wie Frittenfett. Echt mal!


----------



## sunrise137 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> der Anbieter vermietet aber auch Boote der gleichen Kategorie, muss dann wohl auch in gewissem Rahmen tauglich sein. Wir werden sehen.
> 
> ...



Wie schon geschrieben: Keine Panik!

Alle Vermieter haben die kleinen Boote im Programm, bei gutem Wetter geht das auch alles. Deswegen schrieb ich ja Wetter im Auge behalten, speziell den Wind. Der Unterschied von 5 zu 10 oder 15 PS ist schon gravierend.
Mit  5PS ist man halt eine Weile unterwegs.
Letztes Jahr Ende Mai war die komplette Woche windstill und Traumwetter, da konnte man mit jedem Boot überall hin. 
2015 hat es fast die komplette Woche geblasen und die Wellen waren hoch. Da war es mit 6Meter-Boot und 40-80 PS oft grenzwertig.

Die Automatikwesten gibts kaum im Verleih, ist mir zumindest nicht bekannt. Kosten ab ca. 50€.

Gruss
Rainer


----------



## arnichris (3. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Für mich geht es 2017 vom 03.06.-17.06. an den Bunn. Bin mal gespannt, da es sich um einen total neuen See handelt aber wird schon klappen  
 Zeitgleich ist auch Muhkuh2000 und gehawe in Schweden (hab ich gehört), da könnte sich ein Treffen mit gemeinsamen Angeln wieder ausgehen !


----------



## angler1996 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

dann ist ja zumindest die Zuckerversorgung sicher gestellt|wavey:


----------



## gehawe (3. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



arnichris schrieb:


> Für mich geht es 2017 vom 03.06.-17.06. an den Bunn. Bin mal gespannt, da es sich um einen total neuen See handelt aber wird schon klappen
> Zeitgleich ist auch Muhkuh2000 und gehawe in Schweden (hab ich gehört), da könnte sich ein Treffen mit gemeinsamen Angeln wieder ausgehen !



Dann gehen wir wieder auf den Bellen - Da beisst es wie verrückt. :q:q:q
Auf jeden Fall grillen wir was schönes!

Grüße

Gerhard


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Ja, ja.....Bellen.....! Wieder einen Tag entspannen vom vielen Fisch fangen oder was meinst Du damit Geha? :q Lass uns lieber Dein Boot an den Nömmen bringen und da mal wieder schöne Zander fangen. Grillen ist aber natürlich Grundvoraussetzung für einen erfolgreichen Tag.#6


----------



## Jens76 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Es ist angerichtet!


----------



## arnichris (7. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

@gehawe und Muhkuh2000: Also der Nömmen klingt natürlich auch sehr gut. Sollte es am Bunn bei uns am Ferienhaus gut laufen, können wir natürlich auch gerne bei uns angeln gehen (denke das Boot kann man hier auch slippen). Da wir ja doch ein paar Leute mehr sind wären 2 Boote ohnehin von Vorteil - obwohl mich meine Leute bestimmt nen Tag verschmerzen können


----------



## gehawe (7. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Nömmen hört sicht gut an!

Und Grillen!
Ihr wisst ja - Grillen ist immer noch die effektivste Art der Fettverbrennung!


----------



## sunrise137 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Ich wollte eigentlich in der Fronleichnamswoche den Schärenhechten auf die Pelle rücken, aber bei uns fallen fast alle Schwedenangler dieses Jahr aus. Schulter-OP, Knie-OP, 2x Scheidung,.....

Da blieben nur noch 2 von 8! #q

Bin grade am überlegen, ob ich mich als Reiseleiter betätigen soll und mal 2 Schweden-Neulingen mitnehme. 
Geld verdienen will ich damit nicht, aber so ist schon manche Freundschaft entstanden. Ausserdem ist es Abends in der Hütte zu viert lustiger.
Vielleicht hat ja hier jemand das gleiche Problem oder will zum ersten mal hoch. 
Ich fahre mit meinem Auto mit Boot auf dem Trailer, also eigentlich nur einsteigen und mitfahren. 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## HHsprotte (19. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Ich werde 2017 am Lönnernsjön sein. Letztes Jahr am Örkensee war nicht so schön. 3Wo wunderschönes Wetter aber sehr wenig am Haken. Ich hoffe , dieses Jahr wird besser. Wenn Jemand  schon am Lönnernsee geangelt hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar für ein paar Information.

 Grüße HHSprotte|wavey:


----------



## grumic81 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo,

aber ob das immer am See liegt?

Wir hatten im August bei langbleibend zu gutem Wetter auch keine guten Fänge. Wetter, Technik, Erfahrung und Glück Spielen eben auch eine Rolle.

Gruß Mike


----------



## Südschwedenfan (20. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Sehe ich auch so wie Mike;

Bei langanhaltend warmen Temperaturen waren die Hechtfänge eher die Ausnahme, Zander und Barsch liefen dagegen gut.
Man muss sich für den Zander aber schon mal ein paar Nächte um die Ohren schlagen.!!
Durch das ständige Köfi Füttern und Angeln am Steg, haben die Zander diesen Platz am späten Abend gerne besucht.
Unser Haussee gehört aber mit ca. 1500 Ha., eher zu den überschaubaren, beim Bootangeln ist der Fischfinder aber immer dabei.
Da ein "No Name" See, ist der Anglerische Druck aber auch dementsprechend gering.
Vom 10.-20. Mai geht es wieder hoch.:vik:
Gruss;
Jürgen


----------



## Nelearts (20. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Bitte mal ein Update falls ich was verpasst haben sollte.
Dachte immer, der Zander ist erst ab 1. Juni aus der Schonzeit raus.
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## arcidosso (20. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Nelearts, 

völlig richtig. Der Zander ist ab 1.Juni frei. Die Naturwacht
( Boot ) arbeitet mit Ferngläsern und ahndet. Sein Equipment kann man anschliessend in der Asservatenkammer bewundern. 
Eine Maßnahme, die ich absolut unterstütze.
Ich ärgere mich schon, wenn ich oftmals sehen muss, dass C&R auch bei kleinen Zandern kaum angewendet wird.


----------



## Scabbers (21. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



grumic81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir sind Anfang August 2 Wochen am Kösen :q
> 
> Plan ist das Fischen vom Kajak auf alles was sich so räubre schimpft. Aber auch Urlaub mit der ganzen Familie.



Wir sind die erste Oktoberwoche auch am Kösen. Ebenfalls Familienurlaub, aber natürlich auch angeln  Lass mal was hören, wenn du wieder zurück bist.


----------



## grumic81 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



Scabbers schrieb:


> Wir sind die erste Oktoberwoche auch am Kösen. Ebenfalls Familienurlaub, aber natürlich auch angeln  Lass mal was hören, wenn du wieder zurück bist.



Hallo,

kein Problem, wird erledigt #6
Ich werde Bericht erstatten #6

Gruß Mike


----------



## daniel_ (25. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



HHsprotte schrieb:


> Ich werde 2017 am Lönnernsjön sein. Letztes Jahr am Örkensee war nicht so schön. 3Wo wunderschönes Wetter aber sehr wenig am Haken. Ich hoffe , dieses Jahr wird besser. Wenn Jemand  schon am Lönnernsee geangelt hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar für ein paar Information.
> 
> Grüße HHSprotte|wavey:



zu welcher Zeit wart ihr denn am Örken?
Ich fand das dort klasse.


----------



## loete1970 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Die Schonzeit des Zanders in Schweden endet nicht generell am 01.06. Es gibt einige Seen, wo die Schonzeit bis Mitte Juni dauert.


----------



## Nelearts (27. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



loete1970 schrieb:


> Die Schonzeit des Zanders in Schweden endet nicht generell am 01.06. Es gibt einige Seen, wo die Schonzeit bis Mitte Juni dauert.



OK, danke für die Info, also doch nichts verpennt.

@arcidosso: stimme Dir vollkommen zu, möchte aber hier den Begriff des geographisch vorbelasteten schwarzen Wasserraubvogels nicht breittreten. Dann müsste man das geographische Herkunftsgebiet nach Westen deutlich erweitern.

Schönen sonnigen Abend allen, Nelearts


----------



## Hechtilein (31. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Ist denn schon jemand in Schweden unterwegs??? Fahre ganz spontan nächste Woche Freitag für eine Woche in die Schären südlich von Västervik.

Ist zwar Familienurlaub aber zum Glück sind die Jungs wie wild aufs angeln - werde also auch ein paar Tage rauskommen zum fischen.

Die Erfahrungen zu dieser Zeit sind bei mir sehr durchwachsen - entweder hat es richtig gerappelt oder es war so gut wie nichts...... wollen wir mal das beste hoffen.


----------



## Jens76 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



Hechtilein schrieb:


> wollen wir mal das beste hoffen.



Ja, das wollen wir, ich fahre nen Tag später!

Wir scheinen wohl die "Season-Opener" zu sein.


----------



## Nelearts (31. März 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Wir scheinen wohl die "Season-Opener" zu sein.



Jo, sieht so aus. Viel Spass Euch beiden....#6


----------



## Hechtilein (1. April 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Jens76 - wo fährst Du hin????

Dieses Jahr ist es wenigstens schon ein paar Tage eisfrei - hatten schon andere Trips wo wir bangen mußten.....


----------



## Jens76 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Ronneby! Ich schau auch wöchendlich auf den Eisbericht. Sieht aber gut aus!

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schee (4. April 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Ich bin auch in der Nähe von Västervik ab der 6.5. Mal sehen was in den Schären so geht.


----------



## Connaught (5. April 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo Sportsfreunde!

Kurzer Lagebericht aus Värmland: Auf höhe Karlstad sind die größeren Seen seit einer Woche eisfrei. In manchen Buchten, z.B. nördlicher Värmeln, kann noch etwas Eis liegen.

Nördlich von Torsby liegt auf den kleineren Seen noch ca. 10cm Eis.

Wassertemperatur zwischen 2,5 - 5 Grad. Die Hechte haben noch nicht abgelaicht.

Die Angelei ist momentan hervorragend. Geschleppte Köderfische fangen ebenso, wie Bulldawgs. Hecht Nr. 40 für dieses Jahr ging am vergangenen Montag ans Band...

Skitfiske!


----------



## Bronni (5. April 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Warum lasst ihr die Hechte nicht in aller Ruhe ablaichen. Ich verstehe das nicht, einige Wochen Ruhe schadet bestimmt nicht und der Fischbestand wird nachhaltig geschont. Die nächsten Generationen werden uns allen im Nachhinein danken, dass wir auch ohne Schonzeit Rücksicht genommen haben.


----------



## Jens76 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



Bronni schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das nicht



Wenn man etwas nicht versteht, sollte man mal drüber nachdenken!

Ist schon seltsam, das Länder wie Schweden, oder auch Irland, ohne Hechtschonzeit dafür mit gewünschtem und erlaubtem C&R und/oder definierten Entnahmefenstern und -mengen, solch einen exorbitant guten Hechtbestand haben.

Genauso seltsam ist, dass das in Deutschland trotz Schonzeit nicht so ist.

Vielleicht einfach mal drüber nachdenken, die Moralkeule stecken lassen, und vor allem ....... nicht unnötiger Weise Threads mit Blödsinn penetrieren.


----------



## Bronni (6. April 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Schweden hat mehr als 40Tqkm Wasserfläche bei ca. 10 Mio. Einwohnern ( ein Traum für uns Angler) und trotzdem wurden die Bestimmungen vor einigen Jahren verändert. Hechte ab 75cm müssen schonend zurückgesetzt werden. Warum wohl, man hat auch in Schweden erkannt, die sehr guten Fisch-Bestände bei bestimmten Arten sind nicht mehr sehr gut, Nachhaltigkeit ist angesagt, daher wehret den Anfängen.


----------



## Jens76 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



Bronni schrieb:


> Hechte ab 75cm müssen schonend zurückgesetzt werden.



Ich weiss nu nicht, was Du mir damit sagen willst.
Mal davon ausgehend, das @Connaught den Hecht wieder zurückgesetzt hat, hat er doch alles richtig gemacht.

Mich käst das echt an, das man sich aus den eigenen Reihen anschießen lassen muss, für genau gar nichts Falsches getan zu haben.

Wenn Du meinst, das man in der Laichzeit nicht auf Hecht angeln sollte, dann ist das vollkommen OK. Nur versuch doch bitte nicht allen anderen Deine kleine Meinung überzustülpen.

Ich werde jedenfalls in 3 Tagen in der südschwedischen Schären stehen, gezielt auf Hecht angeln, und mich dabei nach dort geltendem Recht richten.


----------



## angler1996 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nu nicht, was Du mir damit sagen willst.
> Mal davon ausgehend, das @Connaught den Hecht wieder zurückgesetzt hat, hat er doch alles richtig gemacht.
> 
> Mich käst das echt an, das man sich aus den eigenen Reihen anschießen lassen muss, für genau gar nichts Falsches getan zu haben.
> ...



 Mach das mal |supergriaber pass auf , dass de beim Stehen in.. nicht absäufts:mund vorallem berichte brauch noch ne Hitt
 für Anfang September|wavey:

 Gruß fast um de Eck
 A.


----------



## Connaught (6. April 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



Bronni schrieb:


> Warum lasst ihr die Hechte nicht in aller Ruhe ablaichen. Ich verstehe das nicht, einige Wochen Ruhe schadet bestimmt nicht und der Fischbestand wird nachhaltig geschont. Die nächsten Generationen werden uns allen im Nachhinein danken, dass wir auch ohne Schonzeit Rücksicht genommen haben.



Ich zitiere hier mal einen deiner Beiträge aus dem "Schwedenplaner 2016" und zwar vom 26.10.2015:

"Wir fahren wie immer *Mai/Juni* für zwei Wochen an den See Flaren. Ein uns  völlig unbekannter See und Infos gibt es leider auch nicht so viele. *Zander soll der Zielfisch sein*...*" |kopfkrat

Hier sprechen wir nun von einer richtigen Angelei auf Laichfische! 


                             =>   E I G E N T O R

*Und übrigens: Die Regel ab 75cm (und unter 40cm) zurücksetzen zu müssen gilt in erster Linie für die Ostsee/Schären. Es gibt hier keine landesweite Regelung!

Ich denke wir nutzen den Thread, so wie es einmal ursprünglich gedacht war und lassen es sein, uns gegenseitig mit Dreck zu bewerfen.

Cheers!


----------



## loete1970 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Da hat aber einer nachgelesen...|bigeyes so und nu wieder alle lieb haben...:l


----------



## Hechtilein (6. April 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Mal sehen was geht - morgen um diese Zeit bin ich schon auf der Bahn........

Ab Mittwoch soll es einen Wetterumschwung geben - der wird sich negativ auswirken - naja gut das Familie dabei ist. Müssen wir halt auch mal ein bißchen Kultur machen ;-)


----------



## Jens76 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

So, bin zurück, und für alle, die noch fahren:

Letzte Woche und voraussichtlich auch noch in den nächsten zwei:
Hartes Brot!

Es ist einfach noch zu kalt an der Südküste bei Ronneby und die Hechte haben allem Anschein nach in den Schären noch nicht abgelaicht. Mäuler sind wie vernagelt.

Wir konnten/mussten uns dennoch 5 Hechte zwischen 55 und 96 erarbeiten. Die Hechte müssen im Moment noch am Grund abgeholt werden. Nix mit einfach zwischen Oberfläche und Kraut durchleiern.

Auf Hardbaits ging demzufolge gar nichts. Krautgeschützte Köder wie der Sebile Magic Swimmer oder Fat Swing Impact auf Krauthaken brachten bei extrem langsamer Köderführung Erfolg.

Meerforelle und Regenbogenforelle in der Mörrum laufen auch gerade nicht, da Niedrigwasser. Bezeichnenderweise zuppelte mein Mitfahrer einen schönen Hecht aus der Mörrum.

Wie auch hier in einigen Teilen war für das Wochenende in Südschweden sogar wieder Schnee angekündigt.

ABER, dranbleiben, es geht immer was!

Trotz Allem war es ein wundervoller Trip, der geradezu nach Wiederholung brüllt. #SchwedenInfiziert


----------



## arcidosso (18. April 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Jens, 
mir hat gefallen, dass Sie nicht geflunkert haben. Auch in meinem Lieblingsland springen die Fische nicht in Boot.
Übrigens, in meiner jugendlichen Laichzeit dachte ich auch nicht viel ans Essen.
Mich erfreut, dass Sie von dem Land infiziert wurden. Eine Krankheit, mit der man sehr gut leben kann. Ich habe diese schon seit langer Zeit und will gar nicht geheilt werden. 

Viel Glück beim nächsten Aufenthalt ...


----------



## Schwedenangler (18. April 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Sehr schöner , kurzer Bericht . Danke #6 ! Ist halt schwierig im April . Haben wir vor vielen Jahren auch mal gemacht und ebenso Lehrgeld bezahlt . Hat uns aber nicht davon abgehalten Jahr für Jahr wieder in dieses wunderbare Land zu fahren , nur halt etwas später  .


----------



## Jens76 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



arcidosso schrieb:


> mir hat gefallen, dass Sie nicht geflunkert haben.



Ach, da muss man nicht flunkern. Es ist wie es ist.
Ich denke, wir können sogar ein bisschen stolz sein, überhaupt was zählbares erreicht zu habe. Bei allen, die wir in den Schären sonst noch getroffen haben, zeigte der Daumen immer nach unten.

Ja, wäre auch dieses Jahr gerne 14 Tage später gefahren, aber mit einmal KiGa, einmal Schule und Frau Lehrerin in nem anderen Bundesland muss man halt gucken wies passt. 

Aber bevor es garnicht klappt würde ich auch wieder Anfang April nehmen. #6


----------



## renrök (18. April 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Der geplante Urlaub am Lagan fällt aus:c
Nach einer Schulter-OP muss ich noch ein paar Wochen eine Bandage tragen. Laut Arzt kann ich in etwa 6 Monaten den Arm wieder richtig belasten:c
Erfahrungsbericht wird somit verschoben.


----------



## loete1970 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Schön, mal wieder einen Bericht zu lesen. Kann ich nachvollziehen, dass es hartes Brot war. Unser erster Trip vor Jahren nach Schweden war Anfang März.... Wählt mal den Juni aus, dann wird der Virus noch stärker...


----------



## NuNuc (19. April 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Schnee ist wirklich gefallen und es ist Nachts noch im Minus Bereich, in der Umgebung bei Göteburg.

Wir fahren in 2 Wochen in die Nähe von Dals-Eds wo der Stora Le zu finden ist.

Dort sind derzeit auch keine wirklich guten Bedingungen mit einer Max Temp. von 8° am Tag.

Aber in 2 Wochen sollen es deutlich mehr werden
Unsere Gruppe konnte auch nur so früh dieses Jahr leider aber lieber früh im Jahr wie gearnicht.

Bericht wird folgen


----------



## Hechtilein (19. April 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Wir sind am Samstag zurück gekommen - mir ging es ähnlich wie Jens.

Leider konnte ich nur einen Tag rausfahren da meine Frau sich genau die Woche für eine schwere Grippe aussuchen mußte.....

Konnte am Sonntag aber 5 Hechte bis 90 für einen kurzen Landgang überreden - die Wassertemperatur lag in den geschützen bereichen bei 8 Grad - dies hat den Fischen leider auf den Magen geschlagen!!!

Naja, beim nächsten mal wird alles besser - oder auch nicht - hauptsache ich komme bald wieder nach Schweden!!! ;-)


----------



## HHsprotte (22. April 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo, wir waren vom 13.08 bis 03.09 am Örkensee. Der See ist sehr flach , mit viele Unterwasser Steinem. Was ich noch vergessen habe zusagen: es waren Unmengen von Krebskörbe . Das war sehr lästig. Manche hat man kaum die gesehen.3 Wo !!! Grüße HHsprotte


----------



## Tärna (24. April 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Wettermeldung vom Bolmen:
3Grad Lufttemperatur
Schneeregen um 8 Uhr
Tärna


----------



## gehawe (29. April 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Bin gestern Abend in der Nähe von Eksjö für 2 Tage zum Angeln eingetroffen. Das Wetter ist recht kühl. Es hat am Morgen mal für ein paar Minuten gesschneit, später hin und wieder mal ein kleiner Regenschauer, ansonsten trocken und mäßig windig.

Um 09:00 ging es raus auf den Haussee. Um 09:15 dann der erste Biss - leider nur ein 45er - der durfte wieder schwimmen.

Um 09:30 der nächste Hecht - eher kleiner.

Gegen 11:30 stieg der erste bessere ein. Ein 72er.

MIt einigen Köderwechsel und Stellungswechsel nahmen dann die Bisse zu. Bis um 15:00 stiegen 25 Hechte ein, 21 Bisse wurden gelandet, 4 Hechte waren in der richtigen Küchengröße.

Bester Köder in dem sehr flachen See war ein Salmo Glider in blau.


----------



## gehawe (29. April 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Später dann wurden die Hechte grätenfrei filetiert, vakuumiert und tiefgefroren.

Am Montag geht es wieder heim, dann fliegen die Hechte in einer Kühltasche mit.

Morgen geht's weiter. Von mir aus könnte es so weiter gehen. :l:l

Viele Grüße

Gerhard


----------



## NuNuc (30. April 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Moin 
Wir sind seid gestern am kornsjön waren 5 Stunden auf dem Wasser mit 3 Leuten aber sind ohne Erfolg verblieben. Gleich geht es wieder auf den See. Haben nur die flachen Bereiche im Moment als Ziel. Werde weiter berichten wie es hier so läuft der nette Vermieter sagt das man am Abend derzeit die besten Erfolge hat.


----------



## schevhoetter (30. April 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Vielen Dank für die Live-Berichte. Bin nächsten Samstag 1 Woche in Schweden und natürlich neugierig, was aktuell so geht.
Also habt Spaß#h


----------



## Back-to-nature (30. April 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo NuNuc!

Welchen Teil des Kornsjön beangelt ihr? Södra, Mellan oder Norra?

Wir sind im Sommer 3 Wochen am Mellankornsjön.

Genau hier: OS
GRUBBERÖDSKOG, 668 93 Ed, Schweden
58.867437, 11.699150

Gruß

Hannes


----------



## NuNuc (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Moin 
Wir sind derzeit am södra kornsjön bisher sind wir immer alleine auf dem See 
Dann bist du in 3 Wochen nördlich von uns. 
Wetter ist spitze wir waren heute um 6 Uhr unterwegs und konnten einen verhaften. Leider nur 55 cm gestern habe ich 80cm  gehabt das ist mein Rekord  Aber müssen uns den Fisch hart erarbeiten also Trolling ist angesagt und Pausen an schilfkanten. Unsere paar hechte haben wir immer bei 7m etwa gefangen ich hätte sie eigentlich im flachen vermutet.


----------



## Bronni (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo NuNuc,

  es ist schon verrückt, im April/Mai die Hechte im Freiwasser zu finden. Soweit zu den altbekannten Regeln. Ich fahre in vier Wochen nach Schweden und wollte eigentlich überwiegend im Flachwasser angeln. Sollten in den nächsten Wochen noch ähnliche Meldungen zu lesen sein, muss ich meine Köderfischboxen wohl noch umsortieren.
  Bin schon sehr gespannt und warte mal auf weitere Informationen.

  Weiterhin Petri Heil, bis denne


----------



## h3nn3 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Für uns gehts es ab Samstag in die schwedischen Schären (bei Loftahammar). 

Ist aktuell jemand dort unterwegs und hat noch den ein oder anderen Tipp? Wie läuft es momentan? Wo sind die Fische zu finden? Die letzten Infos die ich habe sind eher erschreckend! Ich hoffe da ändert sich etwas dran in der kommenden Woche! 



Beste Grüße, h3nn3


----------



## loete1970 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

*Edit* hast Du ja bereits reingeschrieben |supergri

Ach, die Infos sind oft erschreckend. Und wenn man dann vor Ort ist, läuft vieles anders/besser. Schreib doch mal in den Thread Schären rein, da bkkommst Du vielleicht eher eine Antwort...

Viel Erfolg und dicke Fische


----------



## NuNuc (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Moin,

Bei uns war am Mittwoch totale Flaute angesagt, nicht einen Hecht konnten wir überlisten.Donnerstag war es auch nicht wirklich super. Am Freitag hatten wir den besten Tag der Woche und konnten in der  von uns "erwarteten Wassertiefe" fangen. Wir sind von Anfang der Woche 5-7m auf die "normalen" 1-3 Meter gegangen und konnten endlich auch im Schilfbereich was fangen. Am Freitag habe ich meinen persönlichen Rekord erneut erhöht auf 98cm. Wir waren sehr zufrieden mit der Woche und freuen uns schon auf die nächste Schweden Runde. Mein absoluter Top Ködier dieses Jahr war der Abu Garcia Jointed Tormentor 11cm der lief sonst nie  

Viel Spaß Euch allen noch ich werde fleißig mitlesen.


Abu Garcia Jointed Tormentor 11cm Abu Garcia Jointed Tormentor 11cm


----------



## arcidosso (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Mal etwas zur Planung. 
Ich habe eine Fährverbindung Travemünde-Malmö gebucht. Eine Gesellschaft aus dem ganz hohen Norden macht zur Zeit sehr günstige Angebote. 
Meine Zahlung ist geringer als der Preis für Puttgarden-Rodby-Öresundbrücke. Dieser Preis beläuft sich für die Hin-und Rückfahrt auf 220.- €. Ich zahle für PKW, Kabine und Frühstück für zwei Personen bei Hin-und Rückfahrt sogar etwas weniger. 
Vielleich ist das ja für den Einen oder Anderen ein Tipp.


----------



## daniel_ (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Moin!

Hat jemand Infos wie es aktuell im nördlichen Värmland bzw. Südlichen Dalarna aussieht?
Sind die Seen alle Eisfrei bzw. Wassertemperatur?


Beste Grüße
Daniel


----------



## jkc (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Moin, mal was ganz anderes, vermutlich eine Ohrfeige für den TE :q. Nachdem ich mich Jahre lang dagegen verwehrt habe, bin ich inzwischen wohl echt dermaßen zum Smartpohne-Junkie geworden, dass in mir tatsächlich die Frage auf kam, wie es in Schweden mir der Mobilen-Daten-Abdeckung aussieht. Wir fahren an den Bolmen und sind etwa bei Sunnaryd.
Hat jemand Ahnung ob es technisch überhaupt die Möglichkeit gibt zu empfangen und ob / wie man das Preis-Leistungs-fair umgesetzt bekommt?

Edit: Hiernach sieht das ja gar nicht schlecht aus: Sehr gut ausgebautes Netz und 3GB für ca. 20€ via Prepaid, das wäre mehr Volumen als mir hier zur Verfügung steht, trotzdem freue ich mich über Erfahrungsberichte! Jetzt kommt mir auch wieder in Erinnerung, dass wir in GER europaweit wohl ziemlich weit vorne liegen,... 

... was das Schröpfen des Mobilfunkkunden an geht.

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## Jens76 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Moin!

Eben "Kurz und Knapp":

Erstens:
Südlich der Achse Göteborg - Stockholm ist die Netzverfügbarkeit gut bis sehr gut.

Zweitens:
Ab 15.06.2017 darf es prinzipiell in der EU keine Roaming-Gebühren mehr geben.

Wie die Anbieter damit umgehen, wissen nur die selbst, also nachfragen!


----------



## jkc (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hi, danke für den wichtigen Hinweis! Für meinen Anbieter O² heißt das laut HP, ich kann ab da an mein Handy wie hier auch, ohne weitere Kosten nutzen.#6
Die 5 Tage bis dahin, komme ich wohl ohne aus...

Notiz an mich: Rechtzeitig vor Grenzüberfahrt mobile Daten / Datenroaming deaktivieren.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Noch was anderes: Alte Geldscheine und darunter nur noch 100er und 500er sind nur noch bis Ende Juni gültig, genau wie alle alten Münzen. Ungültige Geldscheine müssen (aus Deutschland) inzwischen zum Tausch wohl an die schwedische Nationalbank geschickt werden; Berarbeitungsgebühr 100 Sek, Betrag wird dann auf Konto gebucht. Münzen lassen sich wohl gar nicht tauschen.

Grüße JK


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo

Ich war das letzte mal 2009 in Scheden sind das dann alte Geldscheine ?

Ich werde am 2.6 zum See Flåren fahren und hoffe auf  ein paar Fische .  Vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem See.
Das Fh ist in der nähe von der  Ortschaft Lagan.
Propellerschutz ist auch schon montiert .

Ralf


----------



## Tärna (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Nur die alten !0 Kronen Münzen bleiben gültig , alle anderen Münzen und Geldscheine sind ab diesem Zeitpunkt ungültig. Es gibt aber einen neuen 200 Kronen Schein.
Tärna


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Ab welchem Zeitpunkt ?


----------



## Tärna (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Der Zeitpunkt ist der 1.Juni.Danach sind nur noch neue Scheine und Münzen gültig.Ich habe deshalb bis zu meinem neuen Besuch im Juli ende Mai alle Scheine ausgegeben und nur noch mit meiner schwedischen Karte bezahlt.
Tärna


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Danke
Dann ist mein Restgeld alles alt.


----------



## florianfr (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Für mich geht es am Freitag auf an den sommen. Motorboot ist klar Ausrüstung kommen morgen die letzten Tage und bald kenne ich die tiefenkarte auswendig. Mein Gott freue ich mich schon. Unterkunft wird mein Zelt sein und das kann ich mir nach der jeweiligen Situation an den Hotspots aufstellen und in der Pausenzeit Ansitz mit köfi machen. Das muss klappen.


----------



## jkc (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



Tärna schrieb:


> Der Zeitpunkt ist der 1.Juni...



Hi, erster Juli, Bz. eigentlich 30.Juni! #6

siehe Seite 8:
http://www.riksbank.se/Documents/Sedlar_mynt/2015/languages/GERMAN_mobil.pdf


Aber der Hinweis zur 10 Sek Münze ist richtig.

Edit: Sieh an, ich habe noch 4 50er ansonsten nur 100er und 500er, Glück gehabt...

Grüße JK


----------



## Kietze (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Der Wegfall der Roaming Gebühren betrifft nur SMS und Telefonie. Internet darf trotzdem extra kosten, wobei der Preis pro Gigabyte mit etwa 7€ gedeckelt ist
Das hängt aber vom Anbieter und Tarif ab. Es gibt schon Anbieter, die seit einigen Monaten auf sämtlichen Roaminggebühren verzichten


----------



## Ammon (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Was sind denn so die besten Anbieter von Angelhäusern mit entsprechender Ausstattung (Boot etc.)? Vorzugsweise Richtung Värmland, Dalarna o.ä.


----------



## jkc (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hi, am günstigesten war immer Novasol (jetzt das 3. mal da gelandet), halt nicht mit super spezieller Ausrichtung auf Angler, aber bei "Angelreisen-Anbietern" ist man schnell bei dem doppelten bis dreifachen...

Grüße JK


----------



## Back-to-nature (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo Ralph! 

Wir waren letztes Jahr 3 Wochen am Flåren im B&B in Flattinge.  Guter Anlaufpunkt für Infos zu aktuelle fängigen Ködern und sonstigen Tipps ist der kleine Angelladen in Lagan (nicht der beim Touristenbüro!).  Peter ist ein netter und sympathischer Typ... bekommst dort auch eine professionelle Tiefenkarte (bei Bedarf kann ich sie dir auch als Datei zu schicken). Ohne Tiefenkarte und Echolot kanns am Flåren schnell gefährlich werden...
Achja, Wasserstand ist sehr entscheidend, da der Flåren an den Vidöstern gekoppelt ist und so das Kraftwerk in Lagan im Schwellbetrieb gespeist wird.
Wir sind zur gleichen Zeit am Bolmen, werde auch online sein, kannst mich gerne kontaktieren - helfe gerne, wenn ich kann... 

Gruß Hannes 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bronni (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo Schwedenfans,
  wir, meine Frau und ich sind am Samstag gut am Asnen angekommen. Der Sonntag war sehr stürmisch und wir haben uns erst einmal einen Ruhetag gegönnt. Heute war es fast windstill und nach etwa 5 Minuten hatte ich den ersten kleinen Hecht, ca. 55cm. Die Wassertemperatur beträgt zwischen 19,5 – 20,5 Grad, also schon sehr warm. Nach einer weiteren Stunde hatte meine Frau einen richtig fetten Zander, Körperumfang gemeint,  am Haken, exakt 60 cm. Nach einer wunderschönen Mittagspause, bei leichter Sonne, Grillfleisch und einem Glas Rotwein bzw. Weißwein sind wir nochmals für drei Stunden raus gefahren. Meine Frau konnte noch einen kleinen Hecht landen, dann haben wir den ersten Tag beendet. Kein Riesenerfolg, aber ein guter Anfang. Ich werde weiter aus dem südlichen Teil des Asnen berichten.
  Bis dann und viele Grüße


----------



## loete1970 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Petri und weiterhin viel Spass und Erfolg!


----------



## Back-to-nature (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Petri auch von mir!
Prima mal wieder was Aktuelles zu lesen.
Gruß Hannes 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## arnichris (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

So Leute, Endspurt... am Freitag geht unsere Reise an den Bunn (Norra-Bunn und Mellan-Bunn). Bin mal gespannt wie sich das Wetter entwickelt und ob sich die Fänge am bisher unbekannten See relativ schnell einstellen. Wir werden auf alle Fälle schleppen was das Zeug hält...

 Hab leider online immer noch keine Tiefenkarte (lediglich die Djupkarta vom Södra-Bunn) gefunden. Hat die zufällig noch jemand? Ansonsten muss ich vor Ort schauen (Echolot ist ja auch ohnehin dabei)

 Wünsch allen Schweden-Narrischen (bayrisch) eine gute Reise und gute Fänge! 

 P.S.: Muhkuh2000 und gehawe treff ich ggf. eh wieder (also bei Muhkuh2000 bin ich mir sogar 10000000 Prozent sicher, der kann nicht mehr ohne mich  )


----------



## Connaught (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hier hätten wir den Mellanbunn:

http://forserumssfk.se/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/mellanbunn.pdf

Für den Norra Bunn könnt ihr Tiefenkarten bei Henrik Rydberg, Bunnström 16, 563 92 Gränna bekommen.

Viel Erfolg!

p.s. berichte mal wie`s gelaufen ist!


----------



## Kietze (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hast du schon einmal bei Insight Genesis geschaut ?


----------



## Bronni (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

2. und 3. Tag Asnen: Gestern konnte wieder meine Frau zwei schöne Zander 65 und 55 cm landen, ich selbst blieb Schneider. Wir suchen immer noch die Hechte, scheint nicht einfach zu sein. Das Wetter war ordentlich, etwas kühler und das Wasser hat sich auf 19,1 Grad abgekühlt bei südlichen Winden. Am späten Nachmittag kam der Regen, der leider immer noch anhält, nicht stark, aber es regnet. Unangenehmer ist der stürmische Wind, eine Ausfahrt ist zZ nicht möglich. Also, Einkaufen angesagt, muss ja auch mal sein, bis denne und viele Grüße aus Schweden.

P.S. Natürlich C&R, Zander haben noch Schonzeit, bis heute.


----------



## arnichris (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Vielen lieben Dank Connaught, damit kann ich schon mal arbeiten. Der Tipp mit Henrik Rydberg in Gränna ist auch super. Vllt. ist im Ferienhaus aber auch eine Tiefenkarte vorhanden (wäre halt im Voraus schon neugierig gewesen)

 Warst du schon mal am Bunn (Norra oder Mellan)?
 Nach dem Urlaub werde ich kurz berichten. 

 @Kietze: nein, da finde ich nichts... kann auch sein dass ich mich zu doof anstelle


----------



## Kietze (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



arnichris schrieb:


> @Kietze: nein, da finde ich nichts... kann auch sein dass ich mich zu doof anstelle



Also ein Teil des Sees ist kartographiert. Sieht aus wie der Track eines Schleppfischers. Am Handy ist nur leider die Auflösung recht mies.
Ich hoffe zumindest, dass es der richtige See ist


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



arnichris schrieb:


> So Leute, Endspurt... am Freitag geht unsere Reise an den Bunn (Norra-Bunn und Mellan-Bunn). Bin mal gespannt wie sich das Wetter entwickelt und ob sich die Fänge am bisher unbekannten See relativ schnell einstellen. Wir werden auf alle Fälle schleppen was das Zeug hält...
> 
> Hab leider online immer noch keine Tiefenkarte (lediglich die Djupkarta vom Södra-Bunn) gefunden. Hat die zufällig noch jemand? Ansonsten muss ich vor Ort schauen (Echolot ist ja auch ohnehin dabei)
> 
> ...




 Also nur weil Du jetzt durch das Anglerboard und unser Treffen in Schweden auch noch Trauzeuge im Juli von mir wirst, heißt das nicht, dass ich nicht mehr ohne Dich klar komme! :k Bei uns geht es ja auch am Samstag los in die Nähe vom Solgen an unseren Haussee. Werden aber bestimmt auch mal zu Euch kommen und mit Gehawe zusammen den Nömmen befischen und eine gute Zeit verbringen (hierbei sollte man bei Gehawe allerdings mehr den Fokus auf Kartfahren und Grillen legen.....mit dem Angeln klappt ja meist nicht so.... :q) Das Wetter scheint sich ja ganz gut zu entwickeln. Euch allen Petri Heil!


----------



## Nelearts (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hej Bronni,
tausend Dank für die zeitnahen und detaillierten Infos.
Macht es mir jedoch nur schwerer die Zeit bis zum 10. Juni zu überstehen|evil:
Dann ist meine Anreise an den Südteil des Asnen. Wie ist denn der aktuelle Wasserstand? Letztes Jahr um diese Zeit war er ja schon sehr niedrig und W-Temperaturen bis 23 Grad. Das war etwas tricky.
Viel Erfolg und Spass noch!!
Nelearts


----------



## Bronni (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

https://www.luckylures.eu/de/Wobble...z-gestreift?x372b3=gcg18jr285fj7mtkunalmiqua7
  Asnen, 4. Tag: Nach den gestrigen starken Winden, man könnte auch Sturm sagen, hat sich die Wassertemperatur auf 17,6 Grad verringert. Die heutige erste Ausfahrt brachte einen 67er Hecht. Ein Mini-Hecht wollte auch unbedingt ins Boot. Der Wind frischt zZ wieder etwas auf, Mittagspause, ein neuer Versuch wird heute am späten Nachmittag gestartet, natürlich mit dem o.a. Erfolgsköder, Zander sowie Hecht. Ich habe mit weiteren Anglern gesprochen, sie tun sich alle etwas schwer, wechselndes Wetter, starke Winde, kühle Temperaturen usw. , es nicht ganz einfach.
  Viele Grüße aus Schweden


  P.S. Der Wasserstand ist fast wieder normal, es fehlen noch 40cm.


----------



## nada1988 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Morgen Abend geht es auch bei mir endlich wieder los - 1377 km bis zum Sehnsuchtsort  Ziel ist ein "kleinerer" (4,7 qkm, 24km Uferlinie, 4m Tiefe im Durchschnitt, 15m max.) See zwischen Växjö und Jonköping.
Ab Samstag heißt es dann 14 Tage Hecht & Barsch nachstellen, ich kann es kaum erwarten :-D


----------



## jkc (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Moin, schön das Du berichtest Bronni.#6 Wie sieht es denn so mit der Tageslichtdauer aus? Nächte sollten sehr kurz sein? Hier bei uns erkennt man ab ca. 3.30 Uhr erstes Dämmerlicht, sollte ja bei Euch noch eher da sein? Hält der Wind über Nacht an?

Viel Erfolg Grüße JK


----------



## Bronni (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Die Frage kann ich leider nicht exakt beantworten, meine Frau und ich gehören schon seit einigen Jahren zur Rentnerband und gehen zeitig ins Bett usw.. Sicher kann ich sagen, dass der Wind meistens in den Abendstunden nachlässt, mehr aber auch nicht. Wie gesagt, es ist zZ ziemlich windig und kühl, um die 15 Grad bei kühlem Wind, es geht, aber es könnte auch angenehmer sein. Eine dickere Jacke sollte man dabei haben.
  Allen eine gute Anreise und bis denne


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Morgen geht es endlich zum _Flåren und zur _
_Elmia Wood . :vik:
_


----------



## jkc (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Moin, hier ne nette Seite zur Tageslichtdauer für Stockholm:

https://www.timeanddate.de/sonne/schweden/stockholm

Mittsommernacht (und den gesamten Juni über) also keine 6h dunkel...

Grüße JK


----------



## Bronni (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Asnen: Das Wetter ist bescheiden, windig und kühl. Die Wassertemperatur ist in den letzten beiden Tagen um fast 4 Grad gefallen, nicht gerade optimal. Wir fangen zZ Hechte und Zander bis 55cm, es bleibt aber schwierig. Heute hätte man fast Handschuhe anziehen können, unangenehmer, kalter Wind. Die Zander hier im südlichen Teil des Asnen sind super genährt und haben eine fast goldene Farbe. Riesige Futterfischschwärme sind immer wieder auf dem Echolot zu sehen, allerdings wollen die in der Nähe stehenden Raubfische unsere Köder leider nicht. 
  Viele Grüße aus Schweden und bis denne


----------



## Bronni (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Asnen: Ein verrückter Tag, heute Morgen rattenkalt, ein Zander 55cm, ein Hecht 55cm, ab Mittag war erst einmal auftauen angesagt, vor allem meine Frau. Heute Nachmittag wurde das Wetter immer besser, zum Abend habe ich t-born-Steaks gegrillt, ein Glas Wein in der Hand,  das Wasser des Seeufers plättscherte (unser Haus liegt 10m vom Ufer entfernt, gemietet) die Vögel zwitscherten, untergehende Sonne, Schweden pur, was willst du mehr, ein kleines Paradies.


----------



## BlankyB (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Das hört sich ja super an, ich bin auch im Juli am Asnen und freu mich schon riesig. :vik:


----------



## Bronni (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Asnen: Heute Morgen hatten wir wettertechnisch einen Traumtag, Sonne, leichter südlicher Wind. Die Fische wollten aber nicht, für einen kleinen 50er Hecht haben wir richtig kämpfen müssen. Unser Nachbar konnte wenigstens einen 59er Hecht überreden, es tuen sich alle schwer, das wechselnde Wetter, mal rattenkalt, dann wieder sonnig warm, nicht einfach. Jetzt regnet es, leichter Landregen mit rd. 16 Grad Lufttemperatur.


----------



## Nelearts (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hej Bronni, 
wie lange seid Ihr noch "oben"? 
Wir reisen am 10. Juni an, auch in den Südteil.
Gerne PN.
Gruß und Petri, Nelearts#h


----------



## Bronni (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Wir treffen uns wahrscheinlich auf der Autobahn, wir reisen am 10. Juni ab. Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg.


----------



## Nelearts (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hej Bronni,

schade. Dann wünsch ich Euch noch ein paar schöne Tage u. viel Erfolg. Seid ihr auf Bosgard?
Gruß und Petri, Nelearts


----------



## arcidosso (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hej Holger,

ich habe Dir eine PN als Anhang zum Schreiben vom 08.05.17 geschickt. 

Gruß Udo +


----------



## vision81 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Petri die Herrn....

Was Bronni vom südlichen Teil des Asnen hier schreibt kann ich so ziemlich bestätigen...
Bin heute von einem 12 Tagestrip nach Hause gekommen.
Habe schöne Zander bis 68cm gefangen, und die Hechte auch suchen müssen. 
Konnte aber leider auch keine grossen fangen...(max.70)
Allerdings muss ich sagen das ich die besten Fische beim werfen gefangen habe... Zander Hecht Barsch.....
Auf dem offenem Wasser war es mit meiner GFK-Nussschale(2 PS) teilweise schon echt grenzwertig und sehr unangenehm, so das ich den tieferen Teil des Asnen im nord/West-lichem Teil leider nicht absuchen konnte.


----------



## Bronni (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo Nelearts,
  wir sind in Falaboda, haben ein Haus direkt am See gemietet. Heute fing der Tag mit gutem Wetter an, aber leider auch wieder viel Wind. Jetzt zieht es wieder zu, zum Glück lässt der Wind etwas nach, vor allen die Böen lassen nach. Wir werden es nachher noch einmal probieren. Unser Nachbar hat gestern Abend im tieferen Bereich (um die 5m) einen Erfolgstag, mehrere Hechte bis 9ocm und einen schönen Zander, er sagt aber auch, dass es schwierig ist, viele Stunden auf dem Wasser, bei mäßigem bis mittleren Erfolg. Wir hoffen, dass das Wetter in den nächsten Tagen einigermaßen hält und wir die eine oder andere Ausfahrt noch mit Erfolg durchführen können. 
  Ich wünsche allen, die die Reise noch vor sich haben, viel Erfolg, viele schöne, dicke Fische und vor allem, gutes Wetter, bis denne.


----------



## Nelearts (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo Bronni, dann seid Ihr also ca. 1000m südlicher von unserer Unterkunft. Habe vor 5 Jahren meinen ersten Zander aus dem Asnen eigentlich direkt vor Eurer Haustür gefangen. Meinen ersten Hecht damals in der "Fahrrinne". Wo gehen denn im Moment die Zander? Von Euch aus links oder rechts nach Norden ?
Viel Spass und Erfolg noch, lasst mir einen Zander übrig, den brauch ich zum Essen mit unseren schwedischen Gästen ;-)
Viel Erfolg noch auf den letzten Metern und gute u. sichere Rückreise, Nelearts


----------



## Bronni (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Vor unserer Haustür liegst Du nicht verkehrt. Der Bereich vom dicken Stein in der Mitte des Teilstücks (ca. Höhe unseres WINTERGARTENS; kann man vom Wasser aus sehen)  bis zur Kurve in die gegenüberliegende Bucht hat sich als gut erwiesen. Wir, vor allem meine Frau, haben dort mehrere Zander bis 65cm und Hechte bis an die 70cm gefangen. Die Diagonale vom Stein bis zur Einfahrt Bucht ist frei von Steinen, rechts von der Linie (Richtung Buchteinfahrt) liegen einige böse Steine, also Achtung.


----------



## Tärna (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Am 7.7. geht es zum 2.mal in diesem Jahr zum Bolmen für ca.3-4 Wochen.
Hoffenlich ist das Wetter besser wie Ende April und anfang Mai ?


----------



## BlankyB (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo, #h

ist am Asnen eigentlich Nachtangeln erlaubt? 

Gruß Blanky


----------



## arcidosso (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Sicherlich ! Vom Boot aus dennoch aufgrund der Untiefen keine Empfehlung.  Vom Ufer aus gibt es relativ wenige Stellen, wo es sich lohnen würde. Dazu kommt , dass es grundsätzlich überall zu Steinschüttungen kommt, Hänger sind nahezu vorprogrammiert.
Die mir bekannten Uferangelstellen gebe ich gerne als PN weiter. Bedingung ist, dass der Suchende den See einigermaßen kennt. Nur so ist eine Ortseinweisung überhaupt sinnvoll.


----------



## gehawe (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Gerade regnet und stürmt es, daher mal ein kleiner Zwischenstand aus Smalland:

Die Hechte beißen recht gut. Am Samstag gingen einige kleine auf dem Haussee an den Jerk. Dann ein richtig strammer 90er mit 4,07kg. Gestern (Dienstag, 06.06., am Nationalfeiertag) hatte ich dann 9 Hechte am Haken. War etwas windig, aber unser See ist nicht riesig und recht flach. 8 Hechtlein waren so 30-50cm. Aber einer war ordentlich: 95cm und 5,55kg. Da wurde die gnaze Familie satt und es gab noch 2 Päckchen für die Gefriertruhe. Abgerundet wurde es mit einem 40er Barsch.

Viele Grüße aus der Nähe von Eksjö

Gerhard


----------



## BlankyB (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



arcidosso schrieb:


> Sicherlich ! Vom Boot aus dennoch aufgrund der Untiefen keine Empfehlung.  Vom Ufer aus gibt es relativ wenige Stellen, wo es sich lohnen würde. Dazu kommt , dass es grundsätzlich überall zu Steinschüttungen kommt, Hänger sind nahezu vorprogrammiert.
> Die mir bekannten Uferangelstellen gebe ich gerne als PN weiter. Bedingung ist, dass der Suchende den See einigermaßen kennt. Nur so ist eine Ortseinweisung überhaupt sinnvoll.



Hi,
vom Boot aus würde ich auch nicht Nachts angeln, aber gut zu wissen dass es erlaubt ist.
Wir sind auf einem Campingplatz im Süden des Sees, da wird sich sicherlich eine Stelle finden lassen.
Die Stellen die Du empfehlen würdest sind bestimmt nicht im Süden oder?

Gruß Blanky |wavey:


----------



## Back-to-nature (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo zusammen!

Nutze auch mal die Zeit zwischen zwei Saunagängen um kurz vom Bolmen zu berichten.

Samstag: Ankunft gegen 19 Uhr 
Sonntag: Ausschlafen, dann Familientag. Nur ne kurze Eichfahrt wegen neuem Echolot. Sauwetter -> Spieleabend 
Montag: Ab 14 Uhr aufm See... (Eher Orientierungsfahrt) 4 Std. Leider kein Fisch.
Dienstag: Ab 18:30 Uhr  bis 22:30 Uhr  aufm See. Ausbeute: mehrere untermaßige Hechte. 4 zwischen 50 und 65cm. Kein Zander.
Heute: Gekas-Besuch und Sauna wegen Sturm.
Morgen Abend geht's erneut auf die Jagd nach den Räubern.

Achja... WasserTemperatur: zwischen 16 und 18 Grad. 
Wetter: Wechselhaft. 14 bis 18 Grad

Meld mich bei Gelegenheit wieder...

Gruß Hannes 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bronni (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo Hannes,
  mit dem Wetter haben wir hier am Asnen auch zu kämpfen. Wir schwanken auch zurzeit, Sauna anmachen oder doch eine Ausfahrt vorbereiten. Gestern haben wir geschätzte 300 Liter aus unserem Boot geschöpft, es ist leider etwas frustrierend, die letzten Jahre waren wettertechnisch eindeutig besser. Auch die bisherigen Fänge waren nicht überwältigend, sicher, wir haben einige schöne Zander gefangen, aber die Quantität und Qualität hat nachgelassen. Unser Nachbar berichtete, dass im Herbst hier sehr viele Netze gespannt würden, vielleicht liegt es daran, leichte Überfischung, obwohl man es sich bei diesen riesigen Wasserflächen kaum vorstellen kann. Wir fahren Samstag zurück und wir wünschen allen vor Ort und noch kommenden Schwedenfans  besseres Wetter und viele gute Fische.
  Bis denne, Bronni


----------



## Kietze (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hoffentlich wird euer Wetter noch besser.

Das mit den Netzen haben wir im September letzen Jahres am Flåren auch gesehen.
Getreu dem Motto, um so kleiner der Fang, um so größer das Netz


----------



## arcidosso (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Seit einigen Jahren kritisiere ich die Netzfischerei am/im Asnen. 
Angeblich hat man im Amt in Växjö die Netzfischerei zeitlich reduzieren lassen. Da ich öfter am Asnen bin, muss ich leider feststellen, dass zu meiner Zeit regelmäßig diese Art der Fischerei gestattet ist.
Grundsätzlich habe ich festgestellt, dass die Fänge sowohl Quantitativ , aber auch von der Qualität arg nachgelassen haben. 
Man kann immer noch seinen 100cm-Hecht fangen, sicher ist das aber nicht. Die Durchschnittsgröße der Zander hat sich tatsächlich auf 40 bis 50 cm eingependelt. 
Angeblich hat man in 2016 im Becken um Ryd einige Tausend Jungzander eingesetzt. Ob es stimmt ?
Man sollte mal die Hechte fragen. 
Was allerdings auch stimmt, ist die enorme Population von Weißfischen. Unsere Gummifische, Wobbler oder was auch immer, sind nicht zwingend 1. Wahl. 
Trotzdem, es ist und bleibt mein Lieblingsgewässer. Nur meine Altrekorde,die so hoch nun auch wieder nicht sind, werden ich kaum knacken können. 
wie ich schon oft erwähnt habe, die Aalfischerei ist mehr als ein Ausgleich. Die werden durch uns Touris kaum befischt. Der Bestand ist super, die Größe der Aale kaum zu toppen. 
Viel Glück !


----------



## Kurbel (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Wettertechnisch seid ihr gerade in der Zeit der Schafskälte unterwegs.
Da ist eben mit solch Mistwetter zu rechnen. Musste diese bittere Erfahrung selber schon machen


----------



## Bronni (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

So, das Auto ist gepackt, morgen geht es Richtung Heimat. 
  Fazit: Wir hatten schöne Tage am Asnen. Leider spielte das Wetter nicht immer mit. Der Wind machte uns sehr zu schaffen, die Temperaturen hätten auch etwas höher sein können. Die Lage unseres Hauses und der See sind und bleiben traumhaft. Die Fangergebnisse hätten sicher auch besser sein können, aber es geht ja nicht nur um Fisch, wir haben Urlaub gemacht, das ganze Drumherum muss stimmen. Leider haben wir erst am letzten Angeltag Bereiche mit bis zu 8 Metern gefunden. Unbeschreibliche Mengen an Futterfischen standen dort, das Echolot und ich habe kein Einfaches, zeigte häufig nur riesige Schwimmblasen, man konnte den Boden fast nicht mehr erkennen. Dicke Sicheln standen wie immer in der Nähe der Futterfischschwärme, man muss sich tatsächlich fragen, warum sollen Hecht und Zander auf unsere Kunstköder beißen, wenn solche Mengen an Futterfisch verfügbar sind. Auf der Rücktour habe ich leider noch einen schönen Zander um die 70cm, 2 Meter vom Boot entfernt verloren, Pech oder Dummheit, was soll’s. 
  Hoffen wir mal, dass die Rückreise auch problemlos verläuft. Allen, die in den Startlöchern stehen, wünschen wir eine gute Anreise, gutes Wetter und schöne, dicke Fische.
  Bis denne, Bronni


----------



## arcidosso (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Super Tagebuch, Bronni, 
dafür ein " Danke schön"


----------



## tuffbody (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo zusammen!

Wir sind ab dem 15.7 für zwei Wochen in Schweden - das ist unser erstes Mal und wir freuen uns schon riesig  

Unser Ferienhaus steht in Tving, Südschweden ... um uns herum sind viele kleinere Gewässer 

Das Boot des Hauses liegt am Silhövden in Holmsjö, der muss wohl etwas größer sein

Kennt sich da vllt jemand aus und kann mir ein paar Tipps geben ? 

Zielfisch ist aufjedenfall der Hecht, wie es da mit Zandern aussieht wäre natürlich auch schön zu wissen


----------



## daniel_ (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Moin Zusammen!

Wir sind nun auch wieder aus Dalarna zurück.

Das Wetter war zwar schon ein bisschen besser als 2016, jedoch immer noch viel zu kalt. Tagsüber war es meist zwischen 10-14 Grad und nachts bei 1-3 Grad. Zwei Tage konnten wir aufgrund des Windes nicht mit dem Boot  los, was jedoch nicht störte da anstatt mit dem Boot los nun einen echt tollen Fluss beangelten. In Summe fingen wir zu dritt 220 Hechte bis 96cm und etliche Barsche bis 34cm und vier Alande bis 46cm. Die Qualität der Hechtfänge hat ggü dem Vorjahr zwar abgenommen, die Quantität war jedoch grandios ;-). Gerade das Hechtangeln bzw der Hechtdrill im Fluss ist schon einzigartig.
Fazit: Es waren tolle 10 Tage und ich freue mich schon wieder auf die nächste Tour, dann aber bei hoffentlich besseren (wärmeren) Wetter. 
Die Wassertemperatur lag bei 12-14 Grad. 
Werde im Nachgang noch ein paar Fotos einstellen.

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Kietze (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Moin, 


Wir sind im September wieder in Schweden und zwar in unmittelbarer Nähe von Älmhult. Wir haben zwar einen See mit Bit und Motor direkt vor der Haustür, aber mich reizt der Möckeln.
Boot und motor würde ich organisiert bekommen.

Hat zufällig jmd ein paar aktuelle Infos zum Möckeln?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## grumic81 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo,

aktuell sind meine Informationen nicht! war das letzte mal vor 10 Jahren am Möckeln. Habe sehr schöne Erinnerungen daran, düsehr guter Bestand an Hecht und Barsch. Schöner Moorsee mit vielen Untiefen. 

Gruß Mike


----------



## Back-to-nature (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich während des Urlaubes nicht mehr dazu gekommen bin, möchte ich hier nochmal abschließend über den Rest unserer zwei Wochen Bolmen berichten.

Ende der ersten Woche ging leider mein Aussenborder mit Getriebeschaden hopps #d

Alleine mit meinem kleinen E-Motor wollt ich nicht raus. 
Ab Samstag konnte ich nen Ersatz von meinen Vermietern leihen#v

Insgesamt wurde das Wetter in der zweiten Woche etwas besser und vor allem stabiler bei konstanter Westwindlage.

Was sich auch in den Fangquoten wiederspiegelte. Die Größen waren leider sehr limitiert. Fast alle Zander hatten 50 +- 5 cm.
Hecht etwas größer, max. ca 70 cm.

Für mich bleibt als Resümee, das ein See dieser Größe mehr als einen Besuch benötigt um ausreichend Erfahrung zu sammeln und erfolgreich zu sein!

Unser Haus würde ich weiter empfehlen! Da wir erst die dritten Mieter waren, fehlten hier und da noch Kleinigkeiten. 
Welche aber von den sympathischen Vermieter Susanne und Patrik Lööw schnell und unkompliziert erledigt wurden.
Nächste Mal wenn wir wieder kommen wird auch sicher der Rasen zum Fußballen geeignet sowie der Grillplatz am Steg fertig sein.

Die Lage ist top. 
Das Boot war ein neues 440er Linder Fishing, also auch top!
Der geliehene Außenboarder (4 Takter/5 PS) war top in Schuß!

Also alles im Allen Daumen hoch und 4 von 5 Sternen:m

Ja wie heißt´s so schön: Nach dem Schwedenurlaub  ist vor dem Schwedenurlaub|supergri

Die Vorbereitungen für unseren Besuch ab 12. August bis 3. September laufen schon wieder.

Wer also Tipps für die Gegend um Ed im Dalsland hat, immer raus damit!

Haussee ist der Kornsjö. Hab aber auch Interesse an ner guten Forellenstrecke in der Nähe wo ich mal wieder die Fliegenrute schwingen kann. Optional mit Kanu befahrbar.

Gruß

Hannes

P.S.: Werd vom Handy aus noch ein paar Bilder einstellen.


----------



## Back-to-nature (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Unser Ferienhaus - Juniors 1. Zander - Sonnenaufgang - Echolotscreenshot
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## STRULIK (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo Leuts,

fahre im August für zwei Wochen nach Sexdrega (das heißt wirklich so 
Haussee ist da Lysjön. War schon jemand da? Hat velleicht jemand ne Tiefenkarte? Für ein Paar Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar!!!

Verschwitzte Grüße aus der Pfalz (36°C |uhoh


----------



## loete1970 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Super kurzweilige Berichte hier, prima #6


----------



## nbaas (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo,

ich fahre im August zum Vidöstern. Wo bekomme ich eine Tiefenkarte her? Kann man dort auch sein eigenes Boot slippen. Da bei dem Haus nur ein 13 Fuß Boot bei ist. 
Wäre dankbar für ein wenig Hilfe.


----------



## bastus (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Moin ich war gerade am Vidostern .
Eine Tiefenkarte bekommst du im Laganland im touribüro , direkt an der Autobahnausfahrt Lagan an der du eh abfahren musst .Hier kannst du auch gleich ne Angelkarte für den Vidostern bekommen . Slippen kannst du auch zb an der Fwerienhaussiedlung am Westufer des südlichen seeteils .
Ist ein cooler See zum Angeln , wir fahren nächstes jahr auch wieder hin .
Gruß
Basti


----------



## bastus (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Slipanlagen sind  übrigens auch aud der Tiefenkarte eingezeichnet soweit ich mich erinnere


----------



## Bronni (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo Basti,

  über den Vidostern wurde bisher kaum berichtet. Kannst Du mal einen kleinen Bericht abgeben, Fangergebnisse, Untiefen usw., so das Übliche. Ich glaube, daran wären einige sehr interessiert.  
Bronni


----------



## bastus (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Also wir waren wie gesagt am südlichen teil des Vidosterns und dort am Westufer . Die ganze grosse Fläche des Seeteils ist von der Bodenstruktur her eher langweilig und selten tiefer als drei Meter und Untiefen gibt es hier zu genüge . Hier haben wir bei der Überfahrt nach osten hin und wieder geschleppt und dabei den einen oder anderen Hecht ans Band bekommen. Meist sind wir aber direkt rüber ans Ostufer wo zwischen Ufer und den Inseln ein Graben verläuft der bis zu 28 Meter tief ist. Das ganze ist sehr schmal mit entsprechend steil abfallenden Ufern . Sehr strukturreich und toll zum Angeln auf Zander . Auch hier an den Ufern eigentlich überall Hechte . Ausserdem findet man hier abends tolle Plätze um Aale zu angeln . Die Aalruten sollte man allerdings erst nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit ins Wasser bringen da man sonst von Babybarschen und Brassen regelrecht terrorisiert wird.
 Ferner gehören zu dem Gebiet der Angelkarte auch noch ein Paar Kilometer des Lagan der ganz im Süden den Abfluss des Sees bildet. Hier kann man mit etwas Glück sogar Forellen erwischen. Der Nnordteil des Sees ist insgesamt Tiefer auch wenn es hier ebenfalls riesige Flachwassergebiete gibt. Wir waren allerdings nur einmal dort und haben schöne Hechte ergattern können. 
Besonders eindrucksvoll waren die Echolotbilder aus dem beschriebenen Graben bei Nacht im Vergleich zum Tag . Hier scheint nachts unter Wasser echt die Hölle los gewesen zu sein.
Isgesamt ein sehr abwechlungsreicher See in dem man alles fangen kann was Rang und Namen hat . Auch uns sind die Fische natürlich nicht ins Boot  gesprungen aber Schneidertage gab es auch nicht .Auf jeden Fall sollte man Gummis zum Vertikalfischen einpacken ,das war die einzig erfolgreiche Methode auf Zander . Die Faulen unter den Anglern ,die sich auf das Schleppen und Biertrinken beschränken ( wie wir meistens auch ) werden wohl eher Hechte ergattern.
Barsche hatten wir auch nur wenige ,aber sie wurden von uns auch nur selten gezielt beangelt .
Eigentlich fahren wir jedes Jahr an einen anderen See und waren schon am Bolmen,Asnen,immeln,solgen,sommen,Kösen,Flaren undundund aber für nächstes Jahr waren sich alle einig das es wieder an den Vidostern gehen soll .
Ach ja und sollte jemand auf die idee kommen den kleinen Fluss zu befahren der den Vidostern mit dem Flaren verbindet und ebenfalls in der Angelkarte beinhaltet ist - Lasst es sein ,da ist nach einigen hundert Metern kein Durchkommen mehr zu viele Steine. Und immer schön navigieren , selten hab ich an einem Schwedischen See 15 Meter Wassertiefe und 50 cm Wassertiefe so nah nebeneinander gesehen ,und die Schwedischen Seen sind bekanntlich alle nicht ohne .....
So , wer noch konkrete Fragen hat ,gern per PN
Gruß
Basti


----------



## Bronni (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Danke Basti, sehr interessant, die Strukturen sind im Vergleich zu anderen Seen in der Nähe ( zB Flaren) doch anders, schon verwunderlich. Ich habe die umliegenden Seen auch befischt und habe festgestellt, dass man doch mehrere Anläufe benötigt, um die guten Fanggebiete zu finden, die Seen sind einfach irre groß.


----------



## nbaas (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



bastus schrieb:


> Moin ich war gerade am Vidostern .
> Eine Tiefenkarte bekommst du im Laganland im touribüro , direkt an der Autobahnausfahrt Lagan an der du eh abfahren musst .Hier kannst du auch gleich ne Angelkarte für den Vidostern bekommen . Slippen kannst du auch zb an der Fwerienhaussiedlung am Westufer des südlichen seeteils .
> Ist ein cooler See zum Angeln , wir fahren nächstes jahr auch wieder hin .
> Gruß
> Basti



Danke für den Tip. Dann werde ich bei dem Angelladen vorbei schauen.


----------



## Back-to-nature (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



nbaas schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip. Dann werde ich bei dem Angelladen vorbei schauen.


Also ich würde dir dringend empfehlen in Peters Angelshop in Lagan zu gehen. Günstigere Preise und Peter (Guidet auch) gibt dir gerne Tipps welche Köder grad laufen und zeigt dir auf der Tiefenkarte ein paar lohnenswerte Spots!
Auch hat er dir immer ein paar Tips, falls du mal ein anders Gewässer in der Nähe beangeln magst, wenn mal wieder nicht auf den Vidöstern wegen Wind kannst und das war bei uns ca. die Hälfte des Urlaubs so (3x 2 Wochen). Wir hatten aber auch nur das Standardboot das beim Ferienhaus dabei war...

Gruß Hannes 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steph75 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Peters Angelshop..... ist das der bei der tanke? Wo auch der elchpark ist?


----------



## bastus (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Nee peters Laden ist direkt in lagan schräg gegenüber dem Ica markt. etwas unscheinbar


----------



## christof_Heiden (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



arcidosso schrieb:


> Was allerdings auch stimmt, ist die enorme Population von Weißfischen. Unsere Gummifische, Wobbler oder was auch immer, sind nicht zwingend 1. Wahl.





Bronni schrieb:


> Unbeschreibliche Mengen an Futterfischen standen  dort, das Echolot und ich habe kein Einfaches, zeigte häufig nur riesige  Schwimmblasen, man konnte den Boden fast nicht mehr erkennen. Dicke  Sicheln standen wie immer in der Nähe der Futterfischschwärme, man muss  sich tatsächlich fragen, warum sollen Hecht und Zander auf unsere  Kunstköder beißen, wenn solche Mengen an Futterfisch verfügbar sind.



Weiß jemand *GENAU*, um welche Fische es sich bei diesen Schwärmen handelt?


----------



## arcidosso (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Christof, 
es handelt sich in fast allen Fällen um Rotaugen.


----------



## Spiker86 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Guten Morgen allerseits!!
Ich bin ab dem 15ten 1ne Woche mit in Bondstorp am Rasjön,
Evtl ist ja jemand ebenfalls in der Woche in der Gegend und hätte mal Lust auf ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt auf Zander Hecht oder barsch auf dem See,oder auch eine gemeinsame Tour zum Rusken!

Falls jemand Lust und Laune hätt einfach kurz melden!#h
Viele Grüße Daniel


----------



## Spiker86 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Niemand  in der Nähe?
Gruß


----------



## gehawe (15. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Mal ein kurzer Zwischenstand für die Schwedenfans:
Nachdem es bisher nur recht verhalten gebissen hat, ging es vorgestern und gestern etwas besser: Waren am Sonntag zwar 8 Hechte am Haken, so waren es doch alle recht kleine Exemplare. Im flachen Wasser bissen sie auf 3er Mepps und Jerks wie Salmo Slider 7cm.

Um die Sache zu verbessern, wurden größere, flach laufende Gummifische bei Bengtssons besorgt.

Gestern dann bei schönem Wetter wieder auf den Haussee: 11 Hechte, der erste bessere hatte ca. 65cm. Dann ging bei meiner Tochter die Post ab. Ein kräftiger 88er stieg ein und bog die 2,40er Beastmaster fast zum Halbkreis. Der Fisch hatte 4,05kg und biss ironischerweise wieder auf den recht kleinen Salmo-Slider.#6#6

So kann es weiter gehen!

Grüße aus der Gegend von Eksjö

Gerhard


----------



## NuNuc (15. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Lasst es euch schmecken und genießt das gute Wetter  

Freunde sind derzeit auch in der Gegend Eksjö und Marielund berichten ebenfalls, dass es schleppend läuft und sie derzeit bei 2-5m fischen.


----------



## Südschwedenfan (15. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Bei uns läufts auch ganz gut, waren schon paar dicke dabei.


----------



## arcidosso (15. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Südschwedenfan, 
gratuliere für den Fang. Ja, Glück muss man auch haben. 
Glück hattet ihr tatsächlich, denn die Naturwacht hat euch nicht gesehen. Nach den Entnahmeregeln aus 2014 müssen alle Ü-80-Hechte schonend zurückgesetzt werden.  
Eine Regel, die ich sehr begrüße. Nicht nur die Anzahl der Hechte geht allgemein zurück, auch die ganz Großen Ü-100-+Hechte fängt man nur noch selten. 
Nein, es ist keine Kritik von , auch kein Neid, sondern lediglich ein Hinweis. Ein Hinweis,mit dem man sich viel Ärger ersparen kann.


----------



## loete1970 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Tolle Fische Jürgen!

Ist die Entnahmeregel nicht nur auf die Schären von Karlshamn bis Oskarshamn begrenzt? |kopfkrat


----------



## arcidosso (17. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Die Entnahmeregeln gelten für fast alle Gewässer in Schweden. 
Die gelindeste Standardmaßnahme bei Überschreitung von Fangquote/ Entnahmegröße ist die Einziehung des Fanggerätes. 
Auf der anderen Seite: 
Hechtdamen im 100cm-Bereich sollten eher die Hechtmänner beglücken, als eine Pfanne.


----------



## arnichris (17. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

@arcidosso: Genau wegen solchen Posts wie deinem, werden die bebilderten Erlebnisberichte aus Schweden über kurz oder lang aussterben hier ... ich denke jeder von den Anglern wird sich bei der Entnahme seiner Fische schon was denken und selbst wenn nicht, dann wird man sich selbst rechtfertigen müssen. 
Lieber mal erst urteilen und neunmalklug schreiben ohne denjenigen nach den Hintergründen zu fragen (vllt. hat sich die Hechtdame ja z.B. den Wobbler bis zum Arsch hintergeballert ...)

 Und ob Ü100cm-Hechtdamen wirklich die bessere Eiqualität liefern, darüber lässt sich ohnehin streiten...


----------



## arcidosso (17. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Ich streite mich mit niemanden, ich will noch nicht einmal belehren.  
Es gibt sehr wohl Schwedenreisende, die genau diesen Passus überlesen haben. Diese sind meine Zielgruppe.  Vielleicht freut sich dennoch einer über diesen Tipp und vermeidet damit Unannehmlichkeiten.
 Catch and release, zumindest bei den Ultragrößen. Es erfreut den Schweden, aber vor allen Dingen den Fisch.


----------



## arnichris (17. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Der erste Absatz war gut, glaub ich dir auch wenn du es so schreibst...

 Über den zweiten Absatz kann man streiten oder zumindest diskutieren - sowohl dass es den Schweden freut (die meisten unserer bisherigen Vermieter sehen den Hecht an sich nicht als wertvollen Fisch an und rümpfen die Nase bei nem 50 cm Hecht genauso wie bei nem Ü 100 cm Hecht) als auch den Fisch. Aber das darf jeder gerne so handhaben wie er selbst will (rede nicht nur von Schweden, wenn jetzt wieder jemand mit dem meines Erachtens schwachsinnigen Entnahmefenster kommt)


----------



## Südschwedenfan (17. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

An unserem Haussee gibt es diese Vorschrift nicht.!!

Es gibt dort auch keinerlei Berufsfischerei, also keine Unmengen  von Hechten, die als Tierfutter enden.!!
(Siehe Schären, wobei gestritten wird, ob die Berufsfischer nun 20 oder 40 Tonnen mit ihren Netzen ziehen.!!)

Ausserdem kann beim Angeln mit Köderfisch schon mal tief inhaliert werden, was ein zurücksetzen unmöglich macht.

Hauptsächlich wird bei uns das Schleppangeln betrieben und da wird nur mal einer für den Grill oder die Pfanne mitgenommen, Kochtopfangler, die alles vor den Kopp hauen, mögen wir dort auch nicht.!

"arnichris", hast schon Recht, man hat bald keine Lust mehr etwas zu Posten.
"Dirk", stimmt mit den Schären, so hab ich es auch gelesen.

Also, keine Ahnung was es in den " grossen,Namhaften" Seen (mit Berufsfischerei) für Auflagen bzw. Einschränkungen gibt,
hier sind die Einschränkungen wie folgt:
Pro Pers. 3 Ruten
Aal ganzjährig geschützt, da verbindung zum Meer vorhanden.
Wels ebenfalls geschützt.
Zander Schonzeit vom 15.Mai bis 15. Juni.
PS.  Mindestmaß für Zander 50 cm., Hecht ist auf der "Fiskekort" überhaupt nicht erwähnt, wird aber von uns trotzdem mit Respekt behandelt, z.B. wird das Haus NIE vor dem 1.Mai vermietet.!!
Sorry für den Roman.!
Jürgen


----------



## Schwedenangler (18. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

@ Alle : Diese Diskussionen sind nutzlos und führen letztendlich zu nix #d ! Jeder hat seine Sicht der Dinge und das sollte auch so bleiben !!

Wenn ich in Schweden mir eine Fiskekort für mein Gewässer kaufe muss ich mir diese durchlesen und mich dann entsprechend den Bestimmungen verhalten !!
Alles andere zählt nicht ! Wie wir hier ja feststellen gibt es keine generellen Bestimmungen die ich auf alle Gewässer übertragen kann !
Also : Fiskekort kaufen - durchlesen - und mich dann entsprechend verhalten und alles ist gut  .


----------



## loete1970 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

So sehe und kenne ich es auch, dass man die Fiskekort sich anschaut und liest. Und ich glaube schon, dass alle die hier posten zu 90 % C&R betreiben....


----------



## Bronni (18. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Sehe ich auch so, mal einen Zander für den Grill, ansonsten zurück in die Fluten.


----------



## Back-to-nature (18. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo zusammen!

Na dann... wieder zurück zum Kern des Threads...

Sind zur Zeit am Mellankornsjö im schönen Dalsland!

Hier läuft's bislang nur Schleppend ;-)

Neben ein paar untermaßigen Esox gab's bisher bei ca. 4 Angelstunden einen 76er (Pfanne) und einen 95er (C&R). Alle im Freiwasser auf schlanke längliche 4,5m-Wobbler bei einer Schleppgeschwindigkeit von 7,5 km/h.

Häng noch ein paar Bilder an.

Gruß Hannes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## loete1970 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Uih, 7,5 km/h, das ist aber schnell...Schöne Bilder!!! Und weiterhin viel Spass und Petri Heil!!!


----------



## zokker (22. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Speedschleppen.

Petri


----------



## jkc (22. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Petri! 

Da muss ich an einen Biss aus dem letzten Schwedenurlaub denken...
Abends bei der Heimfahrt frischt der Wind auf und wir brechen das Schleppen ab. Mein Kollege fährt das Boot so schnell er kann durch die Wellen und wir sind fast am Anlegesteg, wir holen so schnell es geht alle Ruten rein. Die letzte Rute vom Kollegen hole ich ein, kurbel Vollgas da es echt ungemütlich wird, Planer habe ich schon abgeschlagen und der hängt ca. 1m oberhalb vom Köder vor dem Vorfach. Eventuell springt sogar der Köder von Welle zu Welle. Als wir ca. 100m vorm Anlandepunkt über eine von 5 auf 2m ansteigende Kante rasen gibt es einen Einschlag |bigeyes die Gesichter hättet ihr sehen müssen, wie ich "Fisch" verkündet habe.
Hätte ich die Rute nicht in der Hand gehabt hätte ich es selber nicht geglaubt.
Wir konnten aber leider vorerst wegen dem Wellengang kein Gas raus nehmen, erst als wir in unserer Bucht waren und genau dann stieg der Fisch leider aus.
Und sowas nach 10h erfolglosem Schleppen...braucht kein Mensch.#d

Viel Erfolg weiterhin!

Grüße JK


----------



## Back-to-nature (24. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo zusammen! 

Da ichs versprochen hab, möchte ich nochmal nen kurzen Zwischenbericht geben.
Seit den Letzten hat sich einiges getan. Leider nix was direkt mit Fisch zu tun hat....
Zuerst hat mein Außenboarder wieder schlapp gemacht. Nachdem ich das Getriebe zerlegt hatte, war ich etwas verwundert... War tatsächlich ein Distanzring falsch verbaut und somit hatte das Getriebe zuviel Spiel. Irgendwann hatte es sich dann bei Vollgas selbst "entkoppelt "... nu läuft er wieder.
Tja, zum Fischen kam ich dadurch vorerst nicht.. 
Dienstag war dann Ausflug nach Göteborg angesagt.
War echt ein schöner Ausflug bis wir gemerkt haben, dass unter Auto geklaut worden war...
Logisch das seitdem leider nix mit Angeln los war. 
Mittlerweile ist das Meiste wieder in geordneten Bahnen (Mietwagen, Heimreiseorga, etc.).
Morgen noch das Nötigste ersetzen was alles im Wagen war... Dann komm ich auch wieder zum Fischen  
Ne gute Woche bleibt ja noch!

Werde dann hoffentlich noch von Zählbarem berichten können...

Gruß Hannes 

P.s.: Bitte melden wer nen schwarzen VW-BUS T4 Highliner mit Kanudachträger, Fahrradträger und 4 Kinderaufkleber + Hund auf der Heckscheibe sieht!!!

Zum Abreagieren bin ich in die Schwamerln gegangen...
Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (24. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Boahr das ja echt übel! Hoffe Ihr seid gut versichert.
Und ich hab meinen Mitreisenden erzählt sowas gibt´s in Schweden nicht.|uhoh:
Heute passender Weise auch noch beobachtet wie das Fahrrad von nem Arbeitskollegen geklaut wurde und leider 5 Sekunden zu langsam gewesen, geht mir echt auf den Sack sowas!

Grüße JK


----------



## arcidosso (25. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hej Back-to-nature, 

soviel Pech kann man kaum haben. Dennoch, es kann jeden von treffen, egal, ob in Schweden oder Deutschland. Nur , Schweden ist für uns eine andere Hausnummer.
Ich habe einige Fragen, unabhängig von der polizeilichen Meldung.
Wie war die Ersatzwagenbeschaffung ?  Über die deutsche Versicherung oder Ersatz bei einer schwedischen Vermietungsfirma ?
Wie sieht es bei der Mitnahme dieses Fahrzeuges ins Ausland ( nach Deutschland ) aus?

Ich habe mir darüber nie Gedanken gemacht, Schweden ... , was soll da schon passieren. Jetzt ist es passiert und ich wohne ziemlich abseits der Zivilisation . Da interessiert mich der Ablauf schon. Danke für die Beantwortung.


----------



## zokker (25. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Wie sieht es denn derzeit mit Mücken in Süd-Schweden aus. Ich breche übernächste Woche auf.


----------



## jkc (25. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Ich kenne es nur so, dass es abends zur Dämmerung teils sehr schlimm ist und man bei Windstille so für ca. 1h nicht ohne guten Schutz vor die Tür sollte. Nachts geht´s und tags so gut wie gar nichts. Hängt aber vermutlich auch stark von der Lokalität ab. Bei mir fallen ca. 95% aller Stiche eines Schwedenurlaubs auf diese genannte Dämmerungsstunde, denn gerne ist das auch ne gute Beisszeit und da kann ich dann schlecht eincremen. xD
Da ist aber kein unterschied zu anderen wasserreichen Gegenden für mich zu erkennen.

Grüße JK


----------



## arcidosso (25. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

In Sachen Mückenabwehr habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit 
"Autan plus" und "Anti-Brumm" gemacht. Diese chemische Abwehr hält gute zwei Stunden, danach eben erneuern.
Nein, ich bin nicht Handelsvertreter.


----------



## Back-to-nature (25. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo zusammen!

Also zum Thema Mücken, Schnacken etc. sind hier gar kein Problem.  
Und dass obwohl hier das nächste Moor keine 300 m weg ist. 

@arcidosso: Die 2h-Fahrt von Götebog zurück zum Ferienhaus habe wir mit dem Taxi zurück gelegt. Bis zum Urlaubsende hat uns der Vermieter (Glücksfall) einen T6 vom hiesigen VW-Händler vermittelt. Beides zahlt fast komplett die KFZ-Versicherung HUK24 über den Schutzbrief. 
Nach Hause wird komplizierter da ein Mietwagen von hier zu nehmen astronomische Summen kostet. Meine Frau Flugangst hat und somit Fliegen ausscheidet. Auch Zug ist mit Hund und 4 Kindern (das Jüngste 4 Jahre) bei mindest Fahrzeit von 20 Stunden nicht realistisch. Zu allem kommt noch das Gepäckproblem!!!
Nach längerer Recherche habe ich folgende Lösung gefunden, welche auch über meine ACE-Mitgliedschaft abgedeckt wird (Kulanz da günstiger als Fliegen):
Freitagfrüh fliege ich von Göteborg nach Hamburg hole dort einen Miet-T6 und  fahre wieder zurück. Heimreise ist dann wie geplant mit Übernachtung. Mietwagen wird am Montag in Augsburg zurück gegeben...

Hoffe alles klappt wie geplant.

Gruß Hannes 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (25. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Meine Fresse, tut mir echt leid für Euren Urlaub so viel Heckmeck weil irgendwer ******* baut. Halte die Daumen, dass es möglichst glatt geht.
HUK24 da bin ich auch.

Grüße JK


----------



## zokker (26. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Danke für die Meldung, bezüglich der Mücken. Hoffe mal das Beste.


----------



## arcidosso (26. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hannes, 
danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich hoffe, dass ich deine Erfahrungen niemals für mich umsetzen muss.
Hätte dich gerne unterstützt, bin aber erst ab 01.09. oben. 
Viel Glück euch Allen bei der Heimfahrt. Ihr habt dieses Glück verdient.


----------



## Bronni (26. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo Hannes,

  ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie nach all diesen Unannehmlichkeiten eine gute und vor allem problemlose Rückfahrt.


----------



## Kurbel (26. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Bin gerade aus Västergötland zurück. Mücken sind nicht das Problem,aber Zecken. Sogar im Schweden TV wurde daraufhin
gewiesen. Sohn und Enkel hatten sich welche aufgehuckt.Also
Vorsicht und immer schön nachschauen, wenn man in den Pilzen war.


----------



## zokker (26. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



Kurbel schrieb:


> Bin gerade aus Västergötland zurück. Mücken sind nicht das Problem,aber Zecken. Sogar im Schweden TV wurde daraufhin
> gewiesen. Sohn und Enkel hatten sich welche aufgehuckt.Also
> Vorsicht und immer schön nachschauen, wenn man in den Pilzen war.



Das ist nix neues. Schweden ist Zecken-Land.

Rekord hält meine Frau mit 27. Aber alle mit einmal.


----------



## loete1970 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Boar was ein Sch...., gute Heimfahrt!


----------



## nbaas (28. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Wir waren letzte Woche am Vidöstern. Mücken sind gar kein Problem. Nur mit den Fischen wollte es nicht recht klappen. War zwar kein reiner Angelurlaub, aber 4 x waren wir draußen . Nur ein paar Minihechte und Barsche. Haben auch die tiefen Gräben zwischen den Inseln auf der Ostseite abgefischt (Wobbler, Gummi, Blech, Spinner, Zocker, Drophshot) ...NICHTS..kein Zupfer, obwohl das Echolot super tolle Anzeigen und viel Futterfisch und Räuber zeigte. Ein Rätsel. Dafür viele Pilze gefunden. Die Unterkunft hatten wir auf der Westseite. Extrem flaches Wasser. Mein Sohn wollte eigentlich von den Buhnen angeln, aber bei 10 cm macht dies keinen Sinn. Der Wasserstand war bestimmt 80 cm unter Normal, wenn ich mir die Felsen richtet angeschaut habe. Ein schwieriger See, aber ich glaub mit Potential. Solche Echolotanzeigen hatte ich selten.


----------



## renrök (28. August 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



nbaas schrieb:


> Dafür viele Pilze gefunden.



So hab ich das damals auch erlebt.
Gefühlt hab ich mehr Pilze gefunden als Fische gefangen.
Den See find ich trotzdem klasse!


----------



## gehawe (6. September 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Flug gebucht 
Ende Oktober geht es für ein langes Wochenende nach Südschweden, Nähe Eksjö.

Hoffentlich wird es ein milder Herbst und nicht ein früher Winter |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

Grüße

Gerhard


----------



## Tärna (7. September 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Heutemorgen 11 Grad und Regen kein Wind am Bolmen.
Mfg.
Tärna


----------



## loete1970 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

@ Tärna: und wie sieht es mit den Fängen derzeit aus?


----------



## Tärna (8. September 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Bei diesem Wetter bleib ich zu Hause und lasse das Angeln sein. Mein Nachbar fängt aber ganz gut Zander.


----------



## Ezperte (19. September 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Ende Oktober geht es nach Smaland, es soll auf Hecht und Zander gehen... Geangelt wird auf einem kleinem See.
Jerkbaits, Chatterbaits, Spinnerbaits, Blinker/Spinner und GuFis kommen mit.
Die Fische werden zu der Zeit schon im Tiefen Wasser stehen, oder?


----------



## arcidosso (20. September 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Ich hatte das Glück (?) vom 02.09. -18.09. 2017 an meinem Haussee bei Urshult  in Smaland fischen zu dürfen. Ist die Nennung dieses Namens eigentlich immer noch mit Negativkommentaren verbunden ?
Zuvor wurde der Wagen vollgepackt mit allen möglichen Utensilien, fischereimäßig und witterungsmäßig. Viele T-Shirts und Sonnencreme, es ist schließlich Spätsommer und auf dem See "knallt" förmlich die Sonne. 
Mit Unterstützung einer nördlichen Fähre war die Anfahrt ein Kinderspiel. Ab Malmö regnete es leicht. Kann schon mal passieren, ist halt Sommerregen.
Dass dieser stärker wurde, kann schon mal passieren,siehe oben. 
Auf Sirkön angekommen, wurden die Sachen ins Haus getragen und dann -mit einer Notausrüstung - an Wasser. Schnell einen Zander fangen, kriegen wir immer (!), das gibt ein gutes Abendbrot. 
Nun gut, nach drei Stunden wurde der Himmel dunkel , unsere Gesichter auch. Die Nacht brach an, und wir (2) hatten keinen einzigen Biss.
Um es kurz zu machen, es hielt fast so an. 
Absolutes Hechtwetter ,tiefe Wolken.leichter Wind, gekräuseltes Wasser, dazu immer wieder Regen, brachte lediglich kleine Hechte und genau zwei Zander in der 50er-Größe. 
Wir sind der Meinung, dass wir unseren Bereich des großen Sees sehr gut kennen und stellten um. Ab Nachmittags flogen die Gummis in den See. Es musste doch was gehen. Das Echolot zeigte sehr große Sicheln an den tiefen Stellen, Wassertemperatur 16 Grad.
Die Gummis, mit 5 , 10 und 20 Gramm bestückt, waren begeistert. Endlich einmal baden ohne Angst, sie wurden nicht angegriffen. 
Wir, die Könner und Kenner , ohne Biss? Gibt es nicht, gab es aber doch. 
Danach die Umstellung auf Köderfisch. Diese zu fangen war eine Freude. Ukeleis über Ukeleis, dazu, wenn man tiefer fischte, Rotaugen.
Auf einem geschleppten Rotauge hatten wir auch gleich einen Biss. Ein kleiner Hecht hatte sich verliebt. 
Geschleppt gab es einige Bisse, kleinere Hechte und Zander. Vorweg, während des gesamten Aufenthalt war der größte Hechte ein ca. 80er. Alle, wirklich alle, schwimmen noch heute dort.
Mit der Pose im erweiterten Uferbereich bei ca. 3m-Wassertiefe lief es dann wesentlich bessser. Viele Zander, die beiden Größten mit 62 ,eine Quappe und neun  Aale besuchten den Setzkescher. Die Quappe hatte ca 40 cm.
Das Schönste kommt noch. Man möge mir das glauben. Eine Rotfeder, die Größte die ich jemals gesehen hatte, ca. 40cm, biss auf ein Ukelei. Nein, es war keine Brasse, aber genauso groß.  Jeder kann sie fangen, den sie schwimmt wieder.
Die Aale waren Sonderklasse, geschätzt bis zu fast zwei Kilo. 
Bezahlt haben wir alles mit einer totalen Durchnässung von Körper und Kleidung. Dank der Heizung in unserer Hütte konnte diese einigermaßen getrocknet werden. 
Nee, das Wetter war unter aller Sau. Es war so, wie es Asterix sagte , ... der Himmel stürzt ein. So tief waren oftmals die grauschwarzen Wolken. 
Meine T-Shirts habe ich zu Hause direkt wieder so in den Schrank legen können. 
Noch etwas den Asnen zur Zeit als Spitzenfangseee zu bezeichnen , halte ich für gewagt. Die Fänge haben deutlich nachgelassen, das gilt für die Anzahl , aber insbesondere für die Größe der Fische. Natürlich wird hin und wieder ein Großer gefangen, es wird aber eine Ausnahme bedeuten. 
Die neuen Regeln bestätigen das grundsätzlich auch. Pro Angellizenz zwei Fische am Tag. Dazu die neuen Entnahmefenster. Es dürfen entnommen werden:
Hechte zwischen 40-80cm, 
Zander zwischen 40-70 cm. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, auch Aale ab 70 sollten wieder ins Wasser.
Stellnetze der Berufsfischer waren in meinem Bereich nicht sichtbar. 
Im Ergebnis betrachte ich den Asnen zur Zeit als überfischt. Er wird einige Zeit benötigen, um sich quantitativ zu erholen. 
Dennoch, der See ist weiterhin wunderschön, wenn auch kein Hot-Spot mehr. 
Ich werde, so Gott will, trotz des fast vierzehn Tage anhaltenden " Sommerregens (!?)wiederkommen.


----------



## Bronni (20. September 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Nach vielen, wunderschönen Urlauben in Schweden, sagen wir nun ade. Aus diesem Grunde möchte ich mein Echolot (siehe Rechnung) und Kescher (Fox Rage Speedflow Large Größe 82x75cm, gummiert) mit einigen weiteren, selbstgebauten Kleinigkeiten verkaufen. Das Echolot wurde 4x über jeweils 14 Tage in Schweden benutzt. Es ist technisch, wie optisch absolut ok. 
*Mein Preis: VB 330 € für alles, nur für Selbstabholer*


----------



## arcidosso (20. September 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Bronni, 

materialmäßig bin ich selbst gut ausgestattet. Allerdings ist deine Geberstange deutlich besser. Daran hätte ich Interesse. 
Sollte es nicht zu einer Gesamtabnahme kommen, diese würde ich gerne als Einzelteil erwerben.

Gib mir bitte Kenntnis, ob dein Interesse besteht. Danke


----------



## Schwedenangler (20. September 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

@Bronni 
wieso Ade ? |bigeyes Magst du Schweden nicht mehr ? Ich hoffe ja nicht das du aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mehr hochfahren kannst !!

@ arcidosso 
Klasse Bericht !!!!!! :m
Kann ich zu 100% bestätigen da ich zur gleichen Zeit da war |uhoh:|motz:!!
Zum Glück gab es reichlich Pilze :q


----------



## STRULIK (21. September 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

@ Broni
und ich habe Interesse an dem Kescher


----------



## Bronni (25. September 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hallo Jungs,

  danke für Eure Anteilnahme, uns, meiner Frau und mir geht es gut, aber es wurde uns langsam zu anstrengend. Ich werde natürlich weiterhin unser schönes Hobby ausüben und hin und wieder am Bodden fischen, dann lasse ich aber den Guide die Arbeit machen und ich fische die „Seniorenrunde“.

  Das Echolot mit Zubehör habe ich zwischenzeitlich komplett verkauft, ein alter Schwedenfreund, der hoffentlich viel Freude damit haben wird.

  Bronni

P.S. Habe heute morgen einen schönen Zander im DEK gefangen.


----------



## Schwedenangler (26. September 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Moin Bronni , da würde mir das Herz bluten wenn ich nicht mehr nach Schweden fahren könnte :c !!!
Aber leider muss man vernünftig sein und gut abwägen ob man die Anstrengungen noch geregelt bekommt .
Ist aber schön zu Hören das du trotzdem deinem Hobby noch nachgehen kannst ..... nur halt woanders #6 !


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

So, Angeltasche gepackt und gestern noch 9x den Topwobbler im Angelgeschäft gekauft. Mehr waren leider nicht mehr da! Morgen Abend geht es dann nach Südschweden nähe Eksjö um am Haussee auf Hecht und Barsch sowie am Nömmen auf Zander zu Angeln. Wettervorhersage sieht zwar nicht ganz so dolle aus aber was kann man Anfang Oktober auch anderes erwarten?!? Ist halt nicht Malle und da kommt endlich mal wieder mein Thermo-Überlebensanzug zum Einsatz. Da ich endlich mal Internet in Schweden habe, werde ich zwischendurch mal informieren was so alles passiert.......sofern was nennenswertes passiert!


----------



## Scabbers (28. September 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hier steht auch schon alles bereit und muss nur noch morgen ins Auto verladen werden, dann geht es an den Kösen bei Ljungby :vik: Das mit dem Wetter hatte ich auch schon gesehen, aber soll ja nur 3 Tage regnen und entsprechende Kleidung ist auch hier vorhanden.


----------



## zokker (28. September 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Viel Erfolg Muhkuh. 

Wenn auf Wobbler (klappern) nix mehr geht, versuche mal silent. Gummilatschen haben auch noch den ein oder anderen Hecht gebracht.
Kälteschutz? Hauptsache du verdampfst nicht. Bei mir haben Gummisachen gereicht und so kalt soll es ja nicht werden.

Mit Internet ist ja gur ... las uns bitte teilhaben.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## zokker (28. September 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



Scabbers schrieb:


> Hier steht auch schon alles bereit und muss nur noch morgen ins Auto verladen werden, dann geht es an den Kösen bei Ljungby :vik: Das mit dem Wetter hatte ich auch schon gesehen,* aber soll ja nur 3 Tage regnen* und entsprechende Kleidung ist auch hier vorhanden.



und dann noch 3 Tage und noch 3 Tage ... War bei uns auch so. Hauptsache der Wind spielt mit. 

Dir auch viel Erfolg.#h


----------



## STRULIK (28. September 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

morgen gehts richtung Norden, nach Femsjö:vik:
Das Auto ist jetzt schon überladen|kopfkrat
Wind, Regen......alles egal, Hauptsache Spass :m


----------



## Innos (28. September 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Morgen scheint ja großer Abreisetag zu sein, bei uns geht es auch morgen Nacht los.  Geplant ist 1 Woche am Asnen. 

Laut wetter.de soll es aber recht windig werden. Hoffentlich eine falsche Voraussage.


----------



## loete1970 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Viel Erfolg und Petri allen Schwedenfahrern, ich bin ein bisschen neidisch... Lasst mal etwas hören von Euch und uns an den Fangerfolgen teilhaben!


----------



## arcidosso (28. September 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Ich schließe mich den Reisewünschen an. Selbst im Abstand von nur zehn Tagen nach der Rückkehr " juckt es schon erneut in den Fingern. 
Viel Glück euch Allen.


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Puuhhh, die letzten zwei Tage hat es Bindfäden geregnet und es war ziemlich stürmisch in der Nähe von Eksjö. Das Angeln war daher schwierig und nicht so erfolgreich. Haben bis jetzt so 10 Hechte und 7 Barsche über 30 cm. Heute ist dafür keine Wolke am Himmel und Wind ist fast auch nicht da. Also ab auf's Boot und angeln bis es gegen 19 Uhr dunkel wird. Danach gibt es Spareribs nach Gehawe Rezept! Schöne Grüsse aus Schweden an alle.


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

P.S. Eine Holzofensauna ist die letzten Tage Gold wert gewesen!


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



arcidosso schrieb:


> Südschwedenfan,
> gratuliere für den Fang. Ja, Glück muss man auch haben.
> Glück hattet ihr tatsächlich, denn die Naturwacht hat euch nicht gesehen. Nach den Entnahmeregeln aus 2014 müssen alle Ü-80-Hechte schonend zurückgesetzt werden.
> Eine Regel, die ich sehr begrüße. Nicht nur die Anzahl der Hechte geht allgemein zurück, auch die ganz Großen Ü-100-+Hechte fängt man nur noch selten.
> Nein, es ist keine Kritik von , auch kein Neid, sondern lediglich ein Hinweis. Ein Hinweis,mit dem man sich viel Ärger ersparen kann.



In meiner gekauften Angelkarte aus der letzten Woche steht übrigens nur was davon das Hechte größer als 45 cm sein müssen.......! Deine Regel stimmt also nicht.#d


----------



## arcidosso (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Nee, 
die Entnahmeregeln  von Hecht 40-80 cm und Zander 40-70 cm und Entnahme von insgesamt zwei Fischen dieser Art/täglich  ist Stand September 2017. 
Vielleicht gilt das nur für den Asnensee.
Bei meinem Septemberbesuch habe ich die Arbeit der Naturwacht
 in ihrem graublauen fast Landungsboot beobachten dürfen. 
 Ein Boot wurde gezielt angefahren und kontrolliert. 
Grundsätzlich sind die Fischranger sehr freundlich, hier aber nicht.
Was sie gesehen haben wollen, weiß ich nicht. Aber das Ergebnis: 
Beschlagnahmt wurden montierte Ruten und das Echolot. 
So etwas muss ich nicht haben. 
Mit der zu erwartenden Strafe plus Beschlagnahme eindeutig zu teuer. 
Das ist von mir nur ein Hinweis und Rat, niemals aber eine Belehrung.


----------



## Schwedenangler (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Ja , am Asnen gilt die von Arcidosso genannte Regelung bezüglich der Größen und Entnahmemengen !

An anderen Seen und Gewässern wird dies jedoch völlig unterschiedlich gehandhabt !!

Es gibt also keine einheitliche Regelung für ganz Schweden !!

Daher immer erst den Fischereischein lesen #4 !!


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Übrigens zum Thema noch was witziges.....!

 Preis Tageskarte: 100,- Skr
 Preis Wochenkarte: 200,- Skr
 Preis Jahreskarte: 300,- Skr

 So was würde ich mir in Deutschland wünschen!!! :q


----------



## loete1970 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*



Schwedenangler schrieb:


> Ja , am Asnen gilt die von Arcidosso genannte Regelung bezüglich der Größen und Entnahmemengen !
> 
> An anderen Seen und Gewässern wird dies jedoch völlig unterschiedlich gehandhabt !!
> 
> ...



SO sieht's aus #6


----------



## loete1970 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Moin,

nanu, man hört ja nichts mehr....wie waren denn im Herbst die Fänge?


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Also bei mir war es in der ersten Oktoberwoche echt nicht so dolle was die Fänge angeht. Das Wetter war zwar super und wir hatten nur einen Tag Regen aber dafür war es recht windig. Die Erfahrung habe zumindest ich schon oft in Schweden gemacht, dass die Fische dann nicht so recht beißen wollen. An meinem Haussee den ich wirklich gut kenne habe ich im Anfang Juni mit einem Freund und unseren Frauen jeden Tag so ca. 4-5 Stunden geangelt und wir hatten zu zweit (die Frauen waren nicht so oft unterwegs) 220 Hechte und Barsche in zwei Wochen. Der gleiche See brachte jetzt im Oktober mit meinem Bruder nur ca. 25 Fische. War trotzdem ein toller Urlaub und wir hatten eine super Zeit auf dem Wasser.


----------



## Innos (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Bei uns lief es ganz gut, auch wenn wir nicht die großen Stückzahlen gefangen haben. Dafür waren ein paar schöne dabei und ich habe meinen neuen PB Barsch von 40cm gefangen. :vik:

Es war den Großteil der Woche windig und regnerisch, das hat uns aber nicht wirklich vom Angeln abgehalten.

Alles in allem hat es mir super am Asnen gefallen und wir werden nächstes Jahr wiederkommen! #h


----------



## gehawe (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Am Samstag geht's los. 2 Tage alleine - sozusagen meditatives Angeln.

Anders als im Sommer will mal recht große Köder testen. Dazu andere Stellen.

Schaun mer mal ...


----------



## Nelearts (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Alles in allem hat es mir super am Asnen gefallen und wir werden nächstes Jahr wiederkommen! #h

Hej Innos,
an welcher Ecke vom Asnen ward ihr denn?
Gerne auch per PN.
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## Innos (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Hi Nelearts,

wir waren im Süden in der Nähe von Urshult.


----------



## gehawe (1. November 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Kurzer Bericht, wie es war:

Am Sonntrag und Montag (29. und 30. 10.) war ich in der Nähe von Eksjö auf einem kleinen, flachen See zum Angeln. Der Wind war so stark, dass der Anker oft nicht gehalten hat. Schaumkronen auf den Wellen - und das bedeutet, dass auch die Wellen recht hoch waren. Dazu Temperaturen um 3-5°. Also etwas widrige Bedingungen. Eigentlich logisch: Wenn in Norddeutschland Sturm herrscht, wird es auch in Südschweden etwas zugig.

Der Fangerfolg war recht mager. 2-3 Hechte auf den ganzen Tag verteilt; und die waren nicht besonder groß.


Da der Wind von Westen kam, bin ich dann an die Ostseite des Sees. Zwar waren da die Wellen am höchsten, da sie ja über ddie ganze Länge des Sees aufgebaut wurden, aber die Überlegung war, dass das Futter auch an die Ostseite getrieben wird. Da gelang es mir dann, innerhalb von ca. 40min 6-7 Hechte zu fangen. Da ich aber öfter die Ankerposition verloren habe, musste ich immer mal wieder weg vom Seerand rudern. Da habe ich dann ein Ruder verloren und 30min gekämpft, bis ich es wieder hatte (schön blöd). Um 15:40 habe ich es dann sein lassen, da die Sonne gegen 16:00 untergeht und ich gegen den Wind 2km zurück rudern durfte. Als ich wieder an unserem Steg ankam, war es mir auch wieder etwas wärmer. Dafür hat dann der Wind nachgelassen (nachdem ich da war).

Am nächsten Tag dann wesentlich weniger Wind - aber für mich Zeit zur Abreise.

Fazit: Ende Oktober ist es für einen einsamen Angelurlaub in Schweden etwas zu spät.


----------



## arcidosso (2. November 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

# gehawe,

das sehe ich eben so. Ich habe auch schon diese Erfahrung ab Mitte Oktober gemacht . Fast ständiger Wind. Dieser war so stark, dass ich oftmals Schutz hinter Inseln suchen musste oder sogar an Land gegangen bin. Dann beginnt allerdings eine zeitlich lange Wartezeit. 
Dazu kommt die wirklich plötzlich hereinbrechende Dunkelheit. Ich rede von Dunkelheit und nicht von Dämmerung. Einmal kam noch eine Nebelwand hinzu. Weit draußen auf dem See, Groborientierung zum "Heimathafen" . Da ist ein GPS-Gerät ganz hilfreich. Muss ich nicht mehr haben. 
Fangmäßig war es in den wenigen Stunden auch nicht besser, als in der Zeit von Juni bis September, eher sogar schlechter. 
Schön war, wie immer, der Indian Summer  ( wenn mal die Sonne schien). 
Aufgrund der wenigen hellen Tagesstunden ist spätestens ab Mitte Oktober der Angelurlaub in Schweden keine Option mehr.


----------



## loete1970 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Ich kann die beiden letzten Antworten auch so bestätigen. Wir waren einmal mitte Oktober in Schweden und hatten ebenfalls starken Wind, auch die frühe Dunkelheit fanden wir nicht gut. Daher kommt diese Jahreszeit für uns nicht mehr in Betracht. Obwohl im Herbst die Grösseren gefangen werden...


----------



## chris760819 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2017*

Also wir fahren seit einigen Jahren nach Schweden und das immer Anfang Juni. Die langen Tage sehe ich hier als richtigen Vorteil an. Da wir es bei unseren Schweden-Touren immer sehr gemütlich angehen lassen kommt uns das eigentlich sehr gelegen. Früh morgens raus auf den See und dann direkt fischen ist nicht unser Ding.. Viel lieber wird bis sieben Uhr ausgeschlafen, ganz in Ruhe gefrühstückt und dann geht's langsam raus aufs Wasser. Gegen 14 Uhr geht's dann zurück ins Haus und dann gibt's erst mal Mittagessen. Danach wird bis zum Dunkelwerden gegen 23 Uhr weiter geangelt..  So einen Tagesablauf bekämen wir im Oktober wegen der früh einsetzenden Dunkelheit nicht hin  Deshalb ist für uns der späte Herbst keine Option. 
 Ach so, Schweden 2018 ist schon gebucht.. Im Juni |rolleyes


----------

